# The Last of Us Parte II: in uscita il 19 giugno 2020



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2020)

Topic su *The Last Of Us Parte II*, sequel di The Last Of Us, in uscita su *PS4 *il *19 giugno 2020*. Il gioco si svolge 5 anni dopo le vicende del primo capitolo.

*Attenzione: gli spoiler vanno messi sotto l'apposto codice (senza spazi) [ spoiler ] testo [/ spoiler ]*


----------



## Goro (9 Giugno 2020)

Su internet è atteso da chiunque, sarà un successo clamoroso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic su *The Last Of Us Parte II*, sequel di The Last Of Us, in uscita su *PS4 *il *19 giugno 2020*. Il gioco si svolge 5 anni dopo le vicende del primo capitolo.
> 
> *Attenzione: gli spoiler vanno messi sotto l'apposto codice (senza spazi) [ spoiler ] testo [/ spoiler ]*



ho letto critiche sulla trama del gioco, ma a livello di gameplay sembra un giocone da quel che ho potuto vedere. Lo prenderò sicuramente, il primo capitolo per me è stato il gioco più memorabile di sempre


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2020)

Io ho già detto tutto. Troppo politicizzato (premesso che ho visto gli spoiler pubblicati un mese fa) e penso proprio che non lo comprerò.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic su *The Last Of Us Parte II*, sequel di The Last Of Us, in uscita su *PS4 *il *19 giugno 2020*. Il gioco si svolge 5 anni dopo le vicende del primo capitolo.
> 
> *Attenzione: gli spoiler vanno messi sotto l'apposto codice (senza spazi) [ spoiler ] testo [/ spoiler ]*


Era da anni che non ero così fomentato per l’arrivo di un gioco. Non vedo l’ora di metterci le mani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Giugno 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Su internet è atteso da chiunque, sarà un successo clamoroso



Mah,tutti infognati per un film grafico,i videogiochi sono altra roba credimi


----------



## Goro (9 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah,tutti infognati per un film grafico,i videogiochi sono altra roba credimi



La pensavo anche io così, poi negli anni ho assimilato la distinzione che si è creata nei videogiochi dove c'è una maggior parte che ormai fa parte della categoria "giochi intrattenimento", e una minima parte che appartiene ancora alla vecchia categoria del "gioco sfida". The Last of Us è il massimo esponente, un gioco adatto ad intrattenere sia chi lo gioca che chi lo guarda e che nel mondo web di oggi è fondamentale, si è creato un "effetto GTA", cioè una grande software house con moltissimo credito e molto marketing che deve fare uscire un seguito di un gioco dal grande successo, atteso per anni e per questo mitizzato; ovunque, si parla di capolavoro assoluto quasi a prescindere ancor prima che sia uscito, chi va contro in qualsiasi modo è un hater. In tutto ciò, i messaggi politici del gioco verranno accolti con entusiasmo, trascinati dalla bellezza del gioco. Il risalto che gli verrà dato su Youtube e Twitch dai vari top streamer sarà un marketing micidiale per tutti i ragazzini, una incredibile pubblicità che renderà ancor più questo gioco un grande successo, sfruttando l'onda del moderno "gioco-social".

Grafica, animazioni, colonna sonora, atmosfera, narrazione tutto miscelato sapientemente danno molta soddisfazione ad un videogiocatore, Sony lo ha capito e lo sta sfruttando, anche God of War è molto cinematografico e l'impostazione è quella, agevolare il videogiocatore che non cerca la sfida col gameplay.


----------



## Manue (10 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah,tutti infognati per un film grafico,i videogiochi sono altra roba credimi



Capolavoro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah,tutti infognati per un film grafico,i videogiochi sono altra roba credimi



Concordo. Sopravvalutatissimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah,tutti infognati per un film grafico,i videogiochi sono altra roba credimi





Manue ha scritto:


> Capolavoro.





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Sopravvalutatissimo.



Può essere che non sia del vostro genere, a m ed moria non ricordo in gioco che mi abbia lasciato incollato alla ps così a lungo, però prima di prenderlo attendo qualche altra recensione, ho letto troppi pareri discordanti per poter dare un opinione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2020)

Sono semplicemente gusti e apprrocci diversi al videogioco.

Oggi io come videogiochi cerco solo esperienze profonde e narrative di questo tipo, per tutto il resto ormai ho perso interesse.
Il primo Last of Us lo ritengo uno dei giochi più belli di tutti i tempi.

Il secondo a quanto pare l'hanno infettato con la solita propaganda progressista americana, ma l'ho prenotato lo stesso perchè sono certo che come opera complessiva sarà comunque da ricordare.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2020)

Il primo è un capolavoro e doveva rimanere un cult del suo genere. Già un seguito era forzato, poi con quello che uscirà fuori...


----------



## Manue (10 Giugno 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Può essere che non sia del vostro genere, a m ed moria non ricordo in gioco che mi abbia lasciato incollato alla ps così a lungo, però prima di prenderlo attendo qualche altra recensione, ho letto troppi pareri discordanti per poter dare un opinione



Io intendevo dire capolavoro il gioco


----------



## LukeLike (10 Giugno 2020)

L'ho già prenotato! Giocone imperdibile!


----------



## vota DC (11 Giugno 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Può essere che non sia del vostro genere, a m ed moria non ricordo in gioco che mi abbia lasciato incollato alla ps *così a lungo*, però prima di prenderlo attendo qualche altra recensione, ho letto troppi pareri discordanti per poter dare un opinione



Non ho mai sentito un fan del gioco lodarlo per l'aspetto della longevità. Il gioco base è breve, non pretende di essere lungo.
E c'è solo il gioco base dato che parliamo di un'esclusiva per console e quindi niente mod.
Se hai finito qualsiasi Mass Effect, Elder Scroll o Witcher hai sicuramente superato il minutaggio di Last of Us. A meno che non lo abbia giocato nel multiplayer. Il 2 sarà senza multiplayer.

Comunque Druckmann aveva scritto la trama del primo gioco che era stato sviluppato principalmente da Straley. Subito dopo Druckmann ha scacciato la Henning di Uncharted e si è fissato con l'Anita Sarkeesian (che non è una scrittrice ma una critica di videogiochi che non gioca ai videogiochi) e Straley poco dopo se ne è andato. Aldilà delle idee dell'Anita ci sarà pure Druckmann che farà il capo programmatore per la prima volta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io intendevo dire capolavoro il gioco &#55357;&#56837;



Devo averti quotato per errore mi sa


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ho mai sentito un fan del gioco lodarlo per l'aspetto della longevità. Il gioco base è breve, non pretende di essere lungo.
> E c'è solo il gioco base dato che parliamo di un'esclusiva per console e quindi niente mod.
> Se hai finito qualsiasi Mass Effect, Elder Scroll o Witcher hai sicuramente superato il minutaggio di Last of Us. A meno che non lo abbia giocato nel multiplayer. Il 2 sarà senza multiplayer.
> 
> Comunque Druckmann aveva scritto la trama del primo gioco che era stato sviluppato principalmente da Straley. Subito dopo Druckmann ha scacciato la Henning di Uncharted e si è fissato con l'Anita Sarkeesian (che non è una scrittrice ma una critica di videogiochi che non gioca ai videogiochi) e Straley poco dopo se ne è andato. Aldilà delle idee dell'Anita ci sarà pure Druckmann che farà il capo programmatore per la prima volta.



Ah si, é vero, non é molto lungo ma ho esplorato e cercato tutti gli oggetti nascosti, esplorando ogni area ho perso più tempo a fare la storia principale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2020)

Ho letto i vari leak in giro visto che non lo comprerò non avendo una PS4, e da quello che ho letto sono contento di starne alla larga.
Il gioco che attendo di più è Baldur's Gate 3 in fase di sviluppo da Larian Studios.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

*Recensioni stellari per Last of Us 2.
Il gioco raggiunge la media di 96 su Metacritic.*


----------



## Goro (12 Giugno 2020)

Uscite le recensioni, per chiunque ama il mondo dell'animazione è una goduria


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2020)

Secondo me questo sarà il classico gioco a prendere voti assurdi dalla critica (non tutta, Fobes, Kotaku e Polygon ne parlano assai male di questo gioco, idem Skill Up) ma che verrà messo alla gogna dall'utenza normale.
Mi aspetto robe tipo 96 Metacritic dai redattori, e tipo 10 o 20 dai videogiocatori


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo sarà il classico gioco a prendere voti assurdi dalla critica (non tutta, Fobes, Kotaku e Polygon ne parlano assai male di questo gioco, idem Skill Up) ma che verrà messo alla gogna dall'utenza normale.
> Mi aspetto robe tipo 96 Metacritic dai redattori, e tipo 10 o 20 dai videogiocatori


Vabbè i siti più famosi di recensioni basta che vedono un brand forte e sparano 9-10 come nulla fosse, nella maggior parte dei casi. 

Tra l'altro molti dei siti che hai elencato e che hanno dato pareri negativi, concordano che questo sequel abbia buchi di trama, personaggi del tutto cambiati dal punto di vista caratteriale e nessuno degli elementi che ha reso grande il primo capitolo. Skill Up nella video-recensione in inglese ha addirittura parlato di "storia imbarazzante".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè i siti più famosi di recensioni basta che vedono un brand forte e sparano 9-10 come nulla fosse, nella maggior parte dei casi.
> 
> Tra l'altro molti dei siti che hai elencato e che hanno dato pareri negativi, concordano che questo sequel abbia buchi di trama, personaggi del tutto cambiati dal punto di vista caratteriale e nessuno degli elementi che ha reso grande il primo capitolo. Skill Up nella video-recensione in inglese ha addirittura parlato di "storia imbarazzante".



Sparano quei voti perchè non vogliono fare uno sgarbo a queste software house che garantiscono loro delle copie dei giochi in anticipo rispetto a tanti altri (oltre a svariate cose).
Mi fido più di quei siti o recensori che non godono di questi privilegi e quindi sono più indipendenti di tanti altri (al contrario di IGN, Spaziogames o i nostrani Everyeye o Multiplayer).
Due recensori che seguo spesso su youtube sono Angry Joe e Jim Sterling, di certo sono due tizi che non le mandano a dire e sono sinceri nelle loro valutazioni e seguo questa vicenda da spettatore neutrale, visto che non possiedo la PS4 ma sono un appassionato di videogiochi quindi mi informo ugualmente anche se la cosa non mi riguarda direttamente.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2020)

Io personalmente aspetto il parere di Sabaku, per me lui è la bibbia


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2020)

Un gioco di tale portata in quanto a costi non può ricevere voti negativi in anticipo, è palese. La Naughty è una garanzia comunque, sono convinto sia un grande gioco, ma sicuramente dopo il primo (inarrivabile) è chiaro che le troppe aspettative genereranno scontenti.


----------



## vota DC (15 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Naughty è una garanzia comunque



Ma quanti sono rimasti degli sviluppatori ND? La Henning di Uncharted è stata cacciata da Druckmann poco prima che ultimasse Uncharted 4, Druckmann appena se ne è andata ha inserito in fretta e furia il personaggio di Nadine perché voleva che l'eroe creato dalla Henning fosse umiliato o qualcosa del genere.
Straley ha fatto il primo TLOU ed è stato di fatto cacciato pure lui ed è solo un grande nome.

La cosa che non capisco è mettere 
_pro blablabla emozioni
cons il gameplay diventa subito ripetitivo e stanca molto prima che il gioco finisca
voto 10_

Skill Up ha fatto solo notare che la trama di base è noiosa, i personaggi nuovi sono insipidi e inoltre la narrazione è fatta male proprio nel senso di scarsa cura....Joel non può diventare improvvisamente come


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ned Flanders! Salve salvino vicino, perché non vieni armatino nella mia basina?



Ah c'è pure polemica antisemita. Uno ha detto che il gioco gli ha provocato le stesse emozioni di Schindler List e quando un figlio di ebrei morti in campi di concentramento ha fatto notare che provare lo stesso per vicende vere e fittizie è cattivo gusto è venuto in persona Druckmann e ha detto che i superstiti dell'olocausto sono dei....BULLI che vogliono demolirgli il gioco!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2020)

Da un paio di giorni sulla sezione Reddit di The Last of Us 2 mi sto facendo delle risate pazzesche.
Magari se non vi frega nulla dei leaks, volete farvi due risate e constatare l'attuale stato d'animo dei fans di questa serie, date una sbirciata su reddit, secondo me il gioco verrà parecchio demolito


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Da un paio di giorni sulla sezione Reddit di The Last of Us 2 mi sto facendo delle risate pazzesche.
> Magari se non vi frega nulla dei leaks, volete farvi due risate e constatare l'attuale stato d'animo dei fans di questa serie, date una sbirciata su reddit, secondo me il gioco verrà parecchio demolito


Non oso immaginare cosa inventeranno per il terzo capitolo, specie se...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La donna muscolosa sarà veramente la nuova protagonista. Cioè, siamo ai limiti del caricaturale.


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2020)

Questa notte la mia insonnia mi ha portato a guardare svariati video con opinioni riguardo Last of Us 2, in particolare se masticate bene l'inglese, mi sento di raccomandarvi questo su Youtube: "The Naughty Dog "Agenda" - An Honest, Open Conversation" di RobinGaming.
Ho apprezzato moltissimo il modo assolutamente "polite" con cui ha trattato la cosa e la robustezza delle sue argomentazioni.

Pur consapevole del fatto che TLOU2 sarà sicuramente un capolavoro assoluto, ho deciso che non lo comprerò e non lo giocherò mai.

Spesso su questo stesso forum ci siamo trovati a discutere di quanto si stia esagerando nella SJW (Social Justice War), vedi il recente ritiro dal mercato svizzero dei dolci 'negretti'. Oggi ogni cosa è spiccatamente, ostentatamente LGBT (Lesbo, Gay, Bisessuale, Transgeder) e/o black lives matter, a livello da non essere più una reale immagine del mondo ma una forzatura imposta.

Non ci sarebbe neppure da doverlo dire ma... devo: Non sono ne razzista, ne omofobilco, ecc... anzi!!! Ed è proprio per questo che da persona aperta, equilibrata e moderata mi sento disturbato e offeso nel vedere che ogni volta che qualcuno prova a dire una frase che cerca di esplorare più in profondita alcune situazioni venga visto automaticamente come "razzista/omofobo".

Io credo che il vero modo per dimostrarsi antirazzisti e 'inclusive', sia quello di valutare sempre quel che succede in modo equilibrato. Un polizziotto in America ha ucciso in modo orribile un uomo di colore? E' sbagliato, terribile e va condannato! (Tanto quanto andrebbe condannato se avesse fatto lo stesso a un norvegese). Mettere a ferro e fuoco le città per questo motivo? No, ecco, qui non sono più allineato.

Tornando al gioco, la Naughty Dog sta facendo in piccolo questo, un eccesso di LGBT assolutamente non necessario che porta i loro giochi ad essere in primis dei manifesti e solo in seconda istanza dei veri giochi.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Joel, il protagonista del primo episodio, viene infamato e trasformato in un personaggio negativo e ucciso (Forse perchè maschio bianco, e loro non vogliono più questo tipo di eroi). La nuova eroina (che uccide Joel...) con la quale giocheremo è una trasgender muscolosa ed Ellie la bambina del primo episodio è definitivamente confermata lesbica, la sua fidanzata (giusto per non far mancare nulla) è ebrea.

Già con l'estensione di Uncharted 4 avevano virato su questi estremi di LGBT: Innanzitutto protagoniste due donne, una di colore (che in Uncharted 4 era invincibile... e aveva una liason con un tizio del quale non ricordo il nome) e la nota Chloe (ex di Nathan) che improvvisamente e immontivatamente diventano lesbiche.



In conclusione io non mi trovo d'accordo nel combattere i temi di razzismo e omofobia con queste continue forzature dove ogni serie tv/trasmissione/gioco deve PER FORZA avere tot gay, tot lesbiche, ecc... questo non è essere equilibrati. Per questo motivo la mia piccola presa di posizione per dire che stanno esagerando è di non comprare il gioco.
Vi consiglio di guardare il video sopra citato dato che trattano il tema molto meglio di quanto sia riuscito a fare io in questo post frettoloso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Questa notte la mia insonnia mi ha portato a guardare svariati video con opinioni riguardo Last of Us 2, in particolare se masticate bene l'inglese, mi sento di raccomandarvi questo su Youtube: "The Naughty Dog "Agenda" - An Honest, Open Conversation" di RobinGaming.
> Ho apprezzato moltissimo il modo assolutamente "polite" con cui ha trattato la cosa e la robustezza delle sue argomentazioni.
> 
> Pur consapevole del fatto che TLOU2 sarà sicuramente un capolavoro assoluto, ho deciso che non lo comprerò e non lo giocherò mai.
> ...



Infatti nemmeno io lo prenderò..mi sono rotto di queste continue virate LGBT ostentante come se fosse un vanto l'omosessualità e via discorrendo..
Basta, mi fanno schifo ste cose e non ho nessuna intenzione di andargli dietro


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Giugno 2020)

Io so solo che Sabaku ha parlato. Ha detto che "qualcuno" ha violato l'embargo dicendo che i leaks sono in parte falsi (senza specificare se fosse la verità oppure no) e ha detto che The Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro assoluto, che i voti 10/10 sono meritatissimi e che QUEL gioco ha preso un posto nel suo cuore ai livelli della metal gear saga. Non so se lo conoscete, ma a me basta. E' lo youtuber che in assoluto ritengo più competente serio e pignolo in ambito videoludico e mi fido di ciò che dice. Detto ciò, lo comprerò assolutamente dopo aver finito nuovamente The Last Of Us


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Questa notte la mia insonnia mi ha portato a guardare svariati video con opinioni riguardo Last of Us 2, in particolare se masticate bene l'inglese, mi sento di raccomandarvi questo su Youtube: "The Naughty Dog "Agenda" - An Honest, Open Conversation" di RobinGaming.
> Ho apprezzato moltissimo il modo assolutamente "polite" con cui ha trattato la cosa e la robustezza delle sue argomentazioni.
> 
> Pur consapevole del fatto che TLOU2 sarà sicuramente un capolavoro assoluto, ho deciso che non lo comprerò e non lo giocherò mai.
> ...


Post eccellente! Condivido tutto.

Poi per carità, GRANDE rispetto per chi lo comprerà ed invito, qui in questo topic, a rispettare i pareri di tutti e di criticare con il giusto equilibrio. Sembra banale, ma quando si parla di certe tematiche i toni potrebbero facilmente alzarsi.

Rimanendo sul gioco, io direi che se da una parte è forzato fare un seguito per un primo gioco praticamente perfetto, dall'altra può diventare una grande occasione sprecata perchè ho visto ieri vari gameplay su youtube e dal punto di vista della giocabilità siamo veramente su livelli altissimi e sembra che sul piano della violenza sembra che ce ne sarà molta di più ed alcuni mostri sono veramente impressionanti. Magari ND poteva fare un gioco del tutto nuovo ispirandosi a TLOU ma senza tirare di mezzo il brand, però non avrebbe tirato abbastanza per i loro piani.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che Sabaku ha parlato. Ha detto che "qualcuno" ha violato l'embargo dicendo che i *leaks sono in parte falsi* (senza specificare se fosse la verità oppure no) e ha detto che The Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro assoluto, che i voti 10/10 sono meritatissimi e che QUEL gioco ha preso un posto nel suo cuore ai livelli della metal gear saga. Non so se lo conoscete, ma a me basta. E' lo youtuber che in assoluto ritengo più competente serio e pignolo in ambito videoludico e mi fido di ciò che dice. Detto ciò, lo comprerò assolutamente dopo aver finito nuovamente The Last Of Us


I leaks sono apparsi per video, con filmati presenti nel gioco e Druckmann non ha smentito ma anzi ha rivendicato le sue scelte con una citazione di Kurt Cobain pro-gay. Quindi falsi no.


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che Sabaku ha parlato. Ha detto che "qualcuno" ha violato l'embargo dicendo che i leaks sono in parte falsi (senza specificare se fosse la verità oppure no) e ha detto che The Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro assoluto, che i voti 10/10 sono meritatissimi e che QUEL gioco ha preso un posto nel suo cuore ai livelli della metal gear saga. Non so se lo conoscete, ma a me basta. E' lo youtuber che in assoluto ritengo più competente serio e pignolo in ambito videoludico e mi fido di ciò che dice. Detto ciò, lo comprerò assolutamente dopo aver finito nuovamente The Last Of Us



Non ho nessun dubbio che sarà un capolavoro immenso, probabilmente al momento dell'uscita sarà il miglior gioco di sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2020)

Io ho visto i leaks e il relativo video di 3 ore e il gameplay non mi sembra per nulla così rivoluzionario e mirabilante tanto da dargli un 10.
E' ne più ne meno la stessa meccanica del primo, non aggiunge nulla di nuovo se non l'ovvio miglioramento grafico.



Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho nessun dubbio che sarà un capolavoro immenso, *probabilmente al momento dell'uscita sarà il miglior gioco di sempre.*


Calma.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto i leaks e il relativo video di 3 ore e il gameplay non mi sembra per nulla così rivoluzionario e mirabilante tanto da dargli un 10.
> E' ne più ne meno la stessa meccanica del primo, non aggiunge nulla di nuovo se non l'ovvio miglioramento grafico.



No non è così. Le meccaniche di gameplay hanno fatto un'evoluzione pazzesca, e c'è un'interazione nell'IA mai vista prima. Le modalità di patrol dei personaggi è decisamente soddisfacente e risponde a tutti gli stimoli ambientali (voci, suoni, luci) e non smettono di cercarti di colpo senza ragione. Se ammazzi uno con cane al seguito quest'ultimo si blocca confuso, avverte la morte del padrone e reagirà a questo evento. E poi ciliegina sulla torta le espressioni facciali dinamiche nei combattimenti. 
Questo solo vedendo il video. 



Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che Sabaku ha parlato. Ha detto che "qualcuno" ha violato l'embargo dicendo che i leaks sono in parte falsi (senza specificare se fosse la verità oppure no) e ha detto che The Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro assoluto, che i voti 10/10 sono meritatissimi e che QUEL gioco ha preso un posto nel suo cuore ai livelli della metal gear saga. Non so se lo conoscete, ma a me basta. E' lo youtuber che in assoluto ritengo più competente serio e pignolo in ambito videoludico e mi fido di ciò che dice. Detto ciò, lo comprerò assolutamente dopo aver finito nuovamente The Last Of Us



Basta questo. Sabaku sa di cosa parla e soprattutto è molto critico quando ce n'è bisogno, senza risparmiare giochi a lui cari.


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2020)

In effetti è strano che nessuna recensione enfatizzi le innovazioni del gameplay (aggiunto salto, cambiata l'IA che nel primo se non sbaglio gli zombi ignoravano Ellie nelle sezioni stealth poi ci sono peggioramenti come niente multiplayer) e si concentri solo sulla storia.
Comunque che le tematiche piacciano o no il problema secondo me è la narrativa che mi sembra veramente pessima, a livello di pornazzo. Capisco che sia difficile indovinare come le persone possano comportarsi o agire in un mondo postapocalittico ma almeno uno deve imparare come lo fanno fuori dalla sua torre d'avorio nella realtà quotidiana: separare il personaggio da sé stessi è fondamentale.
Il problema è che i SJW non sanno come rendere accattivanti le cose: è solo politica senza sforzo.
Ricordiamoci delle costanti dei SJW. 
1)Prendere qualcosa che esiste già e ha un pubblico suo
2)Ciò che c'era di vecchio viene distrutto (cosa abbastanza normale) ma non solo, viene umiliato e soprattutto delegittimato. Pensate a Luke Skywalker che è diventato un brontolone fallito. C'è solo un precedente non SJW in questo: Mission Impossible dove Tom Cruise per diventare l'eroe ha deciso che l'eroe della serie storica era malvagio benché non ci fosse nessun episodio che destasse questo sospetto.
3)I nuovi eroi parlano con la voce dei propri autori. Sempre e a prescindere dal contesto. 

Ah ciliegina sulla torta c'è un caso analogo a Kingdom Come Deliverance


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In KCD l'autore Vavra ha prestato la propria faccia a uno dei buoni del gioco. Druckmann ha voluto apparire nel gioco accontentandosi di una parte minore anche se non particolarmente simpatica: è Manny che sputa sul cadavere di Joel



Una speculazione che riguarda l'enfasi di Ellie con la chitarra che però non ci sono video


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ellie perderà le dita e non potrà più suonarla.


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I leaks sono apparsi per video, con filmati presenti nel gioco e Druckmann non ha smentito ma anzi ha rivendicato le sue scelte con una citazione di Kurt Cobain pro-gay. Quindi falsi no.



Non so, mi sono tenuto alla larga dai leaks, ho solo riportato le parole di Sabaku che ha detto appunto "io non posso parlare dei leaks, posso solo dire che tizio ha detto che sono in parte falsi"...in ogni caso ripeto non avendoli visti non so di cosa parlano...tutto il resto uscito dalla bocca di quell'uomo per me è, e vi sembrerà stupido lo so, oro colato soprattutto perchè non si è mai risparmiato in critiche approfondite anche in quei giochi che ama


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io personalmente aspetto il parere di Sabaku, per me lui è la bibbia



Ha detto "The Last Of Us 2 è ciò che sarebbe dovuto essere The Phantom Pain....The Last Of Us 2 ha preso quel posto nel mio cuore lasciato vuoto da The Phantom Pain"


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> No non è così. Le meccaniche di gameplay hanno fatto un'evoluzione pazzesca, e c'è un'interazione nell'IA mai vista prima. Le modalità di patrol dei personaggi è decisamente soddisfacente e risponde a tutti gli stimoli ambientali (voci, suoni, luci) e non smettono di cercarti di colpo senza ragione. Se ammazzi uno con cane al seguito quest'ultimo si blocca confuso, avverte la morte del padrone e reagirà a questo evento. E poi ciliegina sulla torta le espressioni facciali dinamiche nei combattimenti.
> Questo solo vedendo il video.
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti. Hanno avuto un budget gigantesco, in mano alla ND... direi che al di la delle diatribe sulla storia (che poi sono opinioni personali perciò indiscutibili) sarà un capolavoro come gioco, c'è da scommetterci.
Le recensioni più importanti mi sembra che lo stiano confermando.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In effetti è strano che nessuna recensione enfatizzi le innovazioni del gameplay (aggiunto salto, cambiata l'IA che nel primo se non sbaglio gli zombi ignoravano Ellie nelle sezioni stealth poi ci sono peggioramenti come niente multiplayer) e si concentri solo sulla storia.
> Comunque che le tematiche piacciano o no il problema secondo me è la narrativa che mi sembra veramente pessima, a livello di pornazzo. Capisco che sia difficile indovinare come le persone possano comportarsi o agire in un mondo postapocalittico ma almeno uno deve imparare come lo fanno fuori dalla sua torre d'avorio nella realtà quotidiana: separare il personaggio da sé stessi è fondamentale.
> Il problema è che i SJW non sanno come rendere accattivanti le cose: è solo politica senza sforzo.
> Ricordiamoci delle costanti dei SJW.
> ...



Alcune recensioni hanno detto che il salto è totalmente inutile e che l'AI sia abbastanza scadente, ho visto alcuni video in cui anche trovandosi praticamente a pochi passi dal nemico, questi non reagivano minimamente e continuavano a pattugliare l'area come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2020)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi dopodomani! Il primo The Last Of Us è stato il gioco che più ho amato. Spero che il secondo sia quanto meno all'altezza del primo.


----------



## vota DC (18 Giugno 2020)

E' molto molto più stupido di quanto dicono (a meno che non abbiano manipolato i filmati)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' confermato che Ellie perde le dita morse da Abby, viene abbandonata da tutti ragazza compresa e non può suonare la chitarra mentre Abby se ne va felice con il ragazzo. Ma non basta. Ellie salva Abby prima di combatterla. Prima di raggiungerla uccide i nemici di Abby perché gelosa del fatto che loro possano uccidere Abby prima di lei e uccide persino chi l'aiuta a rintracciare Abby.

Altra cosa assurda è che Joel salva Abby!
Quindi abbiamo uno che ammazza un chirurgo che sta per sezionare una bambina e che invece di ragionare lo minaccia con un coltello contro una "giustiziera" che tortura a morte chi l'ha appena salvata. 
E' tutta narrazione fatta male. Abby che tortura a morte Joel ci sta ma devi mettere che credi che Joel sia un mostro che ha ucciso il chirurgo senza motivo: chi è così viscido da torturare chi ti ha appena salvato da morte certa? Anche gli scagnozzi che le vanno dietro....uno sputa pure sul cadavere di Joel così senza motivo, altri sono più sensati e fanno notare che Ellie e Dina non c'entrano.
Ma anche sulle piccole cose. Joel che è imprudente e parla come Ned Flanders. Donne incinte che bevono e si drogano come se non ci fosse domani. Il linguaggio dei personaggi da guru sessantottini.
Non è solo questione di tematiche SJW, ma questione di tematiche che di base non sono chissà che intriganti ma sono narrate da cani.



Dico proprio stupido perché un conto è buttare su le cose e quindi fare una parte malissimo non è una grande perdita, ma qui è innegabile che si sono investite moltissime risorse.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2020)

-1


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2020)

Mike Show Sha ha postato i primi gameplay su Youtube e... (spoiler non leggete se non interessati)!!!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Abby sarà giocabile già nelle prime ore di gioco. Brrrrr. Ho visto il video in inglese della morte di Joel, mammamia che orrore non sembra più neanche TLOU. I leaks si confermano veri comunque. Il finale poi un no sense incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2020)

State attenti su Youtube a scrivere The Last of Us 2, perchè è già bello pieno di spoiler.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Dany20 (19 Giugno 2020)

Visto il primo episodio da uno youtuber che si chiama QuelTaleAle che vi consiglio di seguire, mix di simpatia e capacità lessicale fuori dal comune. Tornando al gioco, davvero bello e interessante. Non ha deluso le aspettative. Gli ambienti, le musiche, tutto perfetto. Speriamo bene per i prossimi episodi ma se sono queste le premesse prevedo un altro capolavoro!


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Giugno 2020)

Dunque ci siamo, devo ammettere che tutte ste voci hanno un po' abbassato l'aspettativa, prima di prenderlo aspetterò qualche recensione (senza spoiler) da chi lo sta giocando, ho troppa paura di rimanere deluso e rovinarmi quel che mi ha lasciato il primo meraviglioso capitolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo sarà il classico gioco a prendere voti assurdi dalla critica (non tutta, Fobes, Kotaku e Polygon ne parlano assai male di questo gioco, idem Skill Up) ma che verrà messo alla gogna dall'utenza normale.
> Mi aspetto robe tipo 96 Metacritic dai redattori, e tipo 10 o 20 dai videogiocatori



Come volevasi dimostrare, odio autoquotarmi ma tant'è.
Metascore: 95
User score: 3,4/10 based on 2614 Ratings.


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, odio autoquotarmi ma tant'è.
> Metascore: 95
> User score: 3,4/10 based on 2614 Ratings.



Vabé contano quanto una zanzara morta queste persone.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, odio autoquotarmi ma tant'è.
> Metascore: 95
> User score: 3,4/10 based on 2614 Ratings.


E solitamente le recensioni degli utenti in quel sito sono in linea con gli altri recensori. Incredibile! Leggendo sui vari forum italiani, comunque, sta piacendo anche se qualche critica non manca ma mi fermo qui.

Cmq si può dire che seppur esca oggi, è già uscito da ieri visto che molti già lo possedevano specie chi lo ha preordinato da Amazon.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vabé contano quanto una zanzara morta queste persone.



Mi fido più dell'user score che del metascore, il metascore è pieno di recensori prezzolati e di punteggi gonfiati per non fare uno sgarbo alle grosse software house per avere i giochi in anticipo.


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2020)

Io non ho la PS4, mi godrò questo bel film tramite qualche streamer


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi fido più dell'user score che del metascore, il metascore è pieno di recensori prezzolati e di punteggi gonfiati per non fare uno sgarbo alle grosse software house per avere i giochi in anticipo.



Va be ma sinceramente non mi fido nemmeno di un utente che l'ha finito in 24 ore...quanto può esserselo goduto? con quale mood ci si sarà mai approcciato? Va bene che la trama durerà sì e no 10 ore...ma bo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

Raga parliamo del gioco e non degli altri al di fuori di questo sito che lo hanno giudicato, altrimenti pian piano si va nell'OT. Ora il gioco è uscito, quindi chi ce l'ha dia la propria opinione qui se vuole.

*Spoiler sotto apposito tag [spoiler ] [ /spoiler] (senza spazi), mi raccomando.*


----------



## vota DC (19 Giugno 2020)

L'user score darà voti ancora più bassi di quanto merita il gioco (se il gioco è solo mediocre avrà voti pessimi) per il semplice fatto che non parliamo di un gioco Rockstar che punta al minutaggio ma di un gioco molto breve che deve quindi tenere il poco minutaggio di cui è composto estremamente intrigante. I recensori l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso dimostrandosi delle prostitute intellettuali (voti più alti del primo e voti più alti di Resident evil 2 quando uscì più di 20 anni fa) e chi spende 60 per un gioco breve che è sotto le aspettative non mette un 5 o un 6 ma molto meno perché si sente ingannato.


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'user score darà voti ancora più bassi di quanto merita il gioco (se il gioco è solo mediocre avrà voti pessimi) per il semplice fatto che non parliamo di un gioco Rockstar che punta al minutaggio ma di un gioco molto breve che deve quindi tenere il poco minutaggio di cui è composto estremamente intrigante. I recensori l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso dimostrandosi delle prostitute intellettuali (voti più alti del primo e voti più alti di Resident evil 2 quando uscì più di 20 anni fa) e chi spende 60 per un gioco breve che è sotto le aspettative non mette un 5 o un 6 ma molto meno perché si sente ingannato.



Ho sentito da più parti che a completarlo ci hanno messo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



30 ore abbondanti



Per quanto riguarda il gioco e i leak SPOILER GIOCO ATTENZIONE


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



è confermata già nella prima parte la morte di Joel per mano della ragazza molto muscolosa, Abby, che da un giocatore delle testate videoludiche più importanti, avendo già finito il gioco in precedenza, viene difesa a spada tratta dicendo che è il miglior personaggio di sempre di Naughty Dog, che è tutto contestualizzato, che le sue motivazione vanno spiegate e poi via a dare degli ignoranti a chi non capisce tutto il contesto LGBT "solo di contorno"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga parliamo del gioco e non degli altri al di fuori di questo sito che lo hanno giudicato, altrimenti pian piano si va nell'OT. Ora il gioco è uscito, quindi chi ce l'ha dia la propria opinione qui se vuole.
> 
> *Spoiler sotto apposito tag [spoiler ] [ /spoiler] (senza spazi), mi raccomando.*


.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, odio autoquotarmi ma tant'è.
> Metascore: 95
> User score: 3,4/10 based on 2614 Ratings.



Ma è ovvio, sono giochi talmente mediatici, costati talmente tanti soldi, che per quanto si compra anche la critica...succede la stessa cosa per certi colossal al cinema, certi film o giochi costano talmente tanto che non si può far brutta figura. 

Poi sono convinto che questo gioco non sia da buttare, sia anche un bel gioco, ma quando parti dal capitolo precedente che per me è il miglior gioco di sempre, diventa dura anche solo riperterti...


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2020)

Il primo davvero fantastico. Il secondo lo prenderà tra un pò


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo davvero fantastico. Il secondo lo prenderà tra un pò



Pure io, lo prenderò di certo, ora non ho tempo quindi butterei via i soldi, appena sarò più libero a prezzo ribassato lo prendo senz'altro. Il primo è stato una cosa clamorosa...


----------



## vota DC (19 Giugno 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il gioco e i leak SPOILER GIOCO ATTENZIONE
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A livello di trama molti aspetti sono sempre stati perfetti. Il tema della vendetta è meno interessante del primo gioco ma è comunque valido. Il guaio è la narrazione.
Un bravo narratore avrebbe messo Abby convinta che il vaccino fosse a portata di mano che cerca Joel e lo ammazza senza neanche parlarci e la cosa finisce lì. Invece abbiamo:
1)Abby salvata da Joel
2)Joel in modalità Ned Flanders che mentre nel primo gioco era paranoico e non si fidava nessuno ora è salve salvino mio vicino
3)Ignorata la scelta del gioco precedente: Joel fa un massacro all'ospedale quando è benissimo essere furtivi
4)Il chirurgo è NERO ma diventa bianco
5)Il fatto stesso che il chirurgo viene ucciso dopo che tenta di smembrare una bambina e minaccia con il coltello chi cerca di farlo ragionare. Quindi che ragione di torturare addirittura Joel?
6)Nel primo gioco che David il cannibale pedofilo che ha una scena di morte abbastanza implicita. Joel ha la scena splatter che viene mostrata in ogni angolazione DUE volte. Quindi un cannibale pedofilo viene trattato meglio di Joel.
7)Druckmann si è messo nel gioco un avatar che sputa sul cadavere di Joel

Quindi qualcosa che può essere narrato benissimo diventa ridicolo per incompetenza del narratore che sarebbe capace di fare un film sull'Olocausto dove i nazisti sembrano i buoni e gli ebrei quelli cattivi e prepotenti!


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Giugno 2020)

Leggo su un noto sito di recensioni (non so se posso farne il nome) che loro affermano che i commenti negativi sono di estremisti di destra organizzati. Avessi saputo che finiva in caciara pure sta storia avrei preso i popcorn


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Leggo su un noto sito di recensioni (non so se posso farne il nome) che loro affermano che i commenti negativi sono di estremisti di destra organizzati. Avessi saputo che finiva in caciara pure sta storia avrei preso i popcorn


Ci sono state scelte narrative che divideranno.

Però, come già detto prima, ora che il gioco è uscito lasciamo perdere le recensioni (già disponibili da una settimana e di cui sappiamo già cosa pensano) e diamo il nostro parere.


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi fido più dell'user score che del metascore, il metascore è pieno di recensori prezzolati e di punteggi gonfiati per non fare uno sgarbo alle grosse software house per avere i giochi in anticipo.



Quindi ti sembra realistico che un gioco come The last of Us II meriti come voto 3?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Però, come già detto prima, ora che il gioco è uscito lasciamo perdere le recensioni (già disponibili da una settimana e di cui sappiamo già cosa pensano) e diamo il nostro parere.


*Non lo dico più...Qui si parla di TLOU 2 non della critica dei recensori. E' stato giusto parlarne all'inizio, ma è ora che si dia spazio ai pareri degli utenti del forum che lo hanno comprato e ci stanno giocando.*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2020)

Questa mattina mi è arrivata la ps4 e sto giocando al primo capitolo. FANTASTICO,  è un po difficile però quando ci sono i mostri alla Half life specialmente quando non hai armi. Ma ogni volta che sono all'aperto mi godo la grafica. Poi questi giochi film mi piacciono un botto.

Prossima settimana mi arriva il secondo capitolo.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi ti sembra realistico che un gioco come The last of Us II meriti come voto 3?



Ovviamente la verità sta nel mezzo


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' proprio un gioco che si nasconde dietro l'inclusività delle minoranze, senza averne il minimo bisogno vista la bellezza del primo. Devo vedere come prosegue ma se cambi un particolare qui, un dettaglio lì, rischi alla fine di perdere credibilità. C'è una dittatura del pensiero riguardo questi temi assurda, nascosta dietro animazioni fantastiche.



PS. non avevo letto l'ultimo richiamo, la finisco qui


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono state scelte narrative che divideranno.
> 
> Però, come già detto prima, ora che il gioco è uscito lasciamo perdere le recensioni (già disponibili da una settimana e di cui sappiamo già cosa pensano) e diamo il nostro parere.



Più che altro mi fa davvero sorridere che se ad uno non piace il gioco venga definito estremista di destra. Per le recensioni aspetto di leggerne qualcuna in più, possibilmente obiettiva, non lo prenderò se dovessi avere il timore di restare fortemente deluso


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2020)

Ed alla fine è arrivato anche lui


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Giugno 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ed alla fine è arrivato anche lui



Mado ogni volta devo prendere le ferie per guardare un video di sabaku


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2020)

Iniziato e fatto prologo e primo capitolo, per me una bomba, fantastico sotto ogni punto di vista.
Vedremo se andando avanti cambierò idea.

L'enfasi LGBT/femminista è potente, quella parte di storia come sospettavo è stucchevole come Left Behind, con la differenza che Ellie è maggiorenne e pronta per le reali sforbiciate.
Abby alla fine è un personaggio interessante, certo l'hanno caricaturata come donna muscolosa e mascolina per far piacere alle femministe.
Però tutto il resto, anche come narrazione e personaggi è sublime, e mantiene la sensibilità del primo episodio, quindi per ora la propaganda non mi distruba più di tanto, e lo dico io che non sono certo di sinistra o progressista.

Grafica, sonoro e gameplay poi che lo dico a fare...


----------



## vota DC (20 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abby alla fine è un personaggio interessante, certo l'hanno caricaturata come donna muscolosa e mascolina per far piacere alle femministe.
> Però tutto il resto, anche come narrazione e personaggi è sublime, e mantiene la sensibilità del primo episodio



In realtà è la prova che la narrazione è pessima appunto perché non è il trans macchietta di cui parlano i leak. Il cattivo di lo chiamavano Jeeg Robot è un trans macchietta ma narrato molto bene, qui è l'opposto (palesemente ispirato a uno dei più carismatici personaggi di una serie: stesso ruolo...il problema che quel personaggio ha anche carisma e umorismo) ed è un peccato vedere un leader di un gruppo surclassato dagli scagnozzi (loro resi più interessanti anche dedicando meno spazio) in quanto carisma.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà è la prova che la narrazione è pessima appunto perché non è il trans macchietta di cui parlano i leak. Il cattivo di lo chiamavano Jeeg Robot è un trans macchietta ma narrato molto bene, qui è l'opposto (palesemente ispirato a uno dei più carismatici personaggi di una serie: stesso ruolo...il problema che quel personaggio ha anche carisma e umorismo) ed è un peccato vedere un leader di un gruppo surclassato dagli scagnozzi (loro resi più interessanti anche dedicando meno spazio) in quanto carisma.


È chiaramente...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la sostituta di Joel e la protagonista del terzo TLOU. Una mossa femminista contro il genere maschile. Io certe cose non le perdono...


----------



## LukeLike (21 Giugno 2020)

Ho iniziato a giocarci oggi. Grazie a Dio, non mi sono lasciato fuorviare dai pregiudizi e dai preconcetti che circolavano prima del lancio. Per me, chi ci vede della propaganda di un certo tipo, vede i fantasmi. Nulla di più falso. La grandezza di The Last Of Us 2 sta anche in questo, nell'essere un gioco carismatico, capace di raccontare la società senza paura di trattare determinati temi considerati tabù. Sembra che ormai ogni volta che racconti queste tematiche sei politicamente schierato, come se ciò non facesse parte della società. Naughty Dog non si pone nessuno scopo, nessun obbiettivo, nessun tentativo di raggiungere un determinato target. Carismatico mi sembra l'aggettivo adatto per questo gioco; si prende i suoi rischi e lo fa consapevolmente e, imho, anche egregiamente, a livello di trama, di narrativa, ma anche a livello di profondità dei personaggi, se di personaggi si può parlare, visto che (e qui mi trovo d'accordo con Sabaku) The Last Of Us parte II parla di persone, non di personaggi. E' un gioco (e chiamarlo gioco è davvero riduttivo) che punta molto sull'attorialità (passatemi il termine), è molto cinematografico, ma le sequenze video non mi hanno mai stancato. Mentre in Death Stranding mi sembravano lungaggini tedianti, interminabili ed estenuanti sequenze video, qui in The Last Of Us parte II ogni frame, ogni parola, ogni scena l'ho trovata giusta, perfettamente coerente nella caratterizzazione dei personaggi e nella linearità della trama. Quasi ogni personaggio ha una evoluzione e riesci ad empatizzare con loro. C'è una tridimensionalità propria del cinema, nessun personaggio, quasi, è monodimensionale.

Anche il combattimento è notevolmente migliorato rispetto al primo capitolo. L'aggiunta della schivata sembra un dettaglio, ma i dettagli fanno la differenza in questo gioco. Il combattimento è molto più realistico, hai la sensazione di affrontare un nemico reale vero, che ha delle reazioni vere. La cura dei dettagli è pazzesca, dalle macchie di sangue dei nemici sconfitti che si espandono sulla neve, i segni sul collo quando cercano di strangolarti, i vetri che si rompono e quando ci cammini sopra senti il rumore delle schegge. Poi incredibile quanto sia eterogeneo il gameplay, situazioni molto diverse tra loro, non hai mai la sensazione di ripetitività. Ogni volta puoi scegliere come "sopravvivere", se avere un approccio stelth, se provare con un approccio più aggressivo, non c'è un solo modo, ti mette dinanzi a delle scelte. 

Un'altra critica che veniva mossa era l'eccessiva violenza. Non ricordo dove ho letto qualcuno che ha fatto un paragone molto calzante: "sarebbe come lamentarsi che uno squalo attacchi con eccessiva irruenza". Cosa ci si aspetta da uno scenario post-apocalittico? Cosa ci aspetta in un gioco che vuole ritornare allo stato di natura di hobbesiana memoria dove vige il principio di "homo homini lupis". A me non ha dato fastidio la violenza, non l'ho mai trovata fine a se stessa, mai forzata, mai fuori luogo. Non è spettacolarizzazione, semplicemente racconta l'animo umano, i suoi istinti naturali e primordiali. E penso che tutti si comporterebbero analogamente in uno scenario simile. The Last Of Us è proprio un gioco che vuole darti un ceffone in volto, che vuole prenderti a pugni. 

Sul comparto grafico/sonoro/audiovisivo, avete detto tutto voi. Semplicemente il miglior gioco per PS4 da questo punto di vista. 

Per me, almeno per il momento, supera il primo capitolo. Ho cominciato a giocarci soltanto oggi, ma mi ha completamente fagocitato e ci ho giocato per ore, proprio perché non ti stanca mai per l'estrema eterogeneità delle ambientazioni e del gameplay. 

In conclusione, lasciate da parte tutte le implicazioni del vivere sociale e fatevi un regalo immergendovi in questo capolavoro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2020)

Per quanto ho letto in giro, é meglio non giudicare il gioco dopo poche ore. L'inizio piace un po a tutti, pero le critiche sono sopratutto riguardanti le parti piu avanzate del gioco.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2020)

*Per Spaziogames è il miglior gioco di sempre su PS4. Voto 10.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2020)

Prima o poi lo giocherò pure io, forse. Ma al momento non spenderei mai 70 euro per un gioco che, dalla trama, dalle tematiche e dai personaggi, non mi ispira. Poi la notizia del nuovo Crash mi ha talmente spiazzato che non penso ad altro  .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per Spaziogames è il miglior gioco di sempre su PS4. Voto 10.*



Voti abbastanza vergognosi questi.
Lo sto giocando con la PS4 di mio fratello e devo dire che questo gioco è ben lontano da essere un capolavoro.
Il combattimento è praticamente uguale al primo con grafica migliorata, in pratica si spamma lo stesso tasto e stop, il salto e il dodge sono abbastanza inutili, a parte il classico mattone o bottiglia da lanciare per distrarre i nemici o per sbilanciarli, non c'è nessun altro tipo di innovazione o di interazione con l'ambiente per distrarre i nemici o per rendere il combattimento più innovativo.
L'AI è scadente, molte volte i nemici non mi vedono neanche se gli sto a mezzo metro di distanza, scene ridicole come pattuglie che mi passano davanti senza accorgersi della mia presenza mi sono successe spesso.
Ma la storia è veramente imbarazzante, Joel ed Ellie non c'entrano nulla col primo TLOU, specie il primo che viene praticamente umiliato in questo sequel.
Dal tipo scaltro e prudente del primo gioco, diventa un idiota ed ********* nel secondo rilevando il suo nome e la posizione della loro base (insieme al fratello) a un gruppo di sconosciuti.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Viene ucciso in una maniera ridicola da una tizia che sembra più un uomo che una donna di cui non si sapeva neanche chi fosse, si viene a sapere che si tratta della figlia sbucata dal nulla di un npc senza nome a caso (uno dei dottori) del primo fatto fuori da Joel per salvare Ellie. 
Poi la versione di Druckmann del gioco sputa sul cadavere di Joel tanto per far arrabbiare ancora di più i fans del primo è la ciliegina sulla torta.
Inoltre Ellie lo fa pure sentire in colpa per averla salvata alla fine del primo gioco, dichiarando che la sua morte avrebbe avuto un senso e che Joel le abbia privato di questa cosa, dicendo di non poterlo perdonare.
Ti fanno pure giocare nei panni di chi ha ucciso Joel con una mazza da golf, un personaggio abbastanza mediocre che rappresenta l'incarnazione del movimento social justice warriors, la classica donna forte e indipendente, ma in realtà come personaggio vale ben poco. Ci sono modi diversi per rappresentare su uno schermo questo tipo di caratteristica, come abbiamo visto con Lara Croft (Tomb Raider), Jill, Claire (Resident Evil), Aloy (Horizon Zero Dawn), e via discorrendo, e non hanno bisogno di avere muscoli più grossi di Kratos.
Ellie stessa ammazza orde di nemici, si fa tutta Seattle per vendicarsi, poi però nel momento cruciale mentre sta annegando Abby e dopo aver perso 2 dita in questo duello, si blocca dopo aver un flashback di mezzo secondo di Joel e lascia andare Abby col suo amico Lev (l'attore è un trans tanto per restare in tema di SJW).
E' come se in RDR2 John Marston, dopo aver avuto un flashback di Arthur, lascia andare Micah dicendo:"Oh scusa, ti perdono per aver ammazzato il mio miglior amico", o il figlio Jack del primo RDR, che dopo aver passato anni a covare vendetta contro Edgar Ross, lo lascia andare dicendo "Ho passato anni per vendicarmi pe la morte di mio padre, ma ho avuto un flashback e ti perdono".
La storia è di una tristezza unica e non ti lascia praticamente nulla.
Il messaggio finale è una cosa che si è vista in molti film e videogiochi, lo sanno anche i muri che la vendetta è una cosa sbagliata.


L'unica cosa che mi è piaciuta è il livello di dettaglio e di grafica, non si può dire nulla al riguardo.
Sono riusciti a fare un gioco graficamente eccellente nonostante la PS4 sia poco più potente di una calcolatrice o di un tostapane, tanto di cappello in questo caso.

Definire questo gioco il più bel gioco mai fatto per PS4 è assurdo, Red Dead Redemption o God of War 4 sono superiori in ogni aspetto a questo TLOU2.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Voti abbastanza vergognosi questi.
> Lo sto giocando con la PS4 di mio fratello e devo dire che questo gioco è ben lontano da essere un capolavoro.
> Il combattimento è praticamente uguale al primo con grafica migliorata, in pratica si spamma lo stesso tasto e stop, il salto e il dodge sono abbastanza inutili, a parte il classico mattone o bottiglia da lanciare per distrarre i nemici o per sbilanciarli, non c'è nessun altro tipo di innovazione o di interazione con l'ambiente per distrarre i nemici o per rendere il combattimento più innovativo.
> L'AI è scadente, molte volte i nemici non mi vedono neanche se gli sto a mezzo metro di distanza, scene ridicole come pattuglie che mi passano davanti senza accorgersi della mia presenza mi sono successe spesso.
> ...


Il fatto che...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ellie faccia sentire in colpa Joel ci può anche stare, alla fine il primo TLOU si concludeva con una bugia di Joel nei suoi confronti. Il resto, effettivamente, non è nulla di innovativo almeno a livello di narrazione sono solo tanti clichè messi insieme, ma valorizzati dalla super grafica e dalla presenza di molta più violenza rispetto al primo capitolo che oscura (o almeno cerca) i limiti della trama. 

La scena della morte di Joel è si cruenta, ma il modo in cui viene innescata è veramente poco credibile. Abby penso sia il personaggio più imbarazzante di sempre in un videogioco di punta e mi ci gioco la pelle che sarà la protagonista del terzo gioco, tanto per cambiare (il rischio flop è dietro l'angolo, non mi sembra oggettivamente un personaggio credibile)...L'impressione è che con questo TLOU 2 avevano tanta carne al fuoco per fare un giocone, ma la propaganda politica ha impedito tutto ciò.



Detto questo lo giocherò, perchè alla fine penso che sarà sempre un videogioco godibile, ma aspetterò che calino i prezzi, tanto ho ancora molti giochi da giocare per ingannare l'attesa. Devo ancora giocare al nuovo Half Life e valutare se prendere il VR oppure usare la mod e giocarlo senza (ma con tutti i limiti del caso).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Nel 2013 ho comprato la PS3 solo per giocare al primo TLOU, se mio fratello non avesse avuto la PS4 e non avesse preso il gioco non l'avrei neanche giocato.
Tra l'altro sto mettendo un po' di soldi da parte per comprarmi una RTX 2070S, quindi in ogni caso sarebbe una spesa che non avrei mai fatto ora.
In ogni caso, da fan del primo TLOU, sono rimasto delusissimo da questo gioco.
Non dico che sia un gioco da 3, ma assolutamente non da 9 e tanto meno da 10.
Per me grafica da 10 considerata la scarsa potenzialità della PS4, gameplay da 6 e storia da 2, quindi facendo la media gli do un 6.


----------



## vota DC (21 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Falliscono pure nel caratterizzarla come donna forte e indipendente. Quella dovrebbe essere una donna che non ha bisogno di nessuno, qui invece è la classica oca dei film d'azione più maschilisti dove c'è una donna che mette costantemente nei guai il proprio gruppo e ha bisogno di essere salvata dal gruppo.
Abby è ispirata a Negan di Walking Dead che viene introdotto in maniera shock e vengono fatte capire le sue ragioni. Il problema è che Negan ha un grande senso dell'umorismo, ha doti di comando e ha una visione del mondo, non è un "Uga io spacco, uga io fame!".
Abby invece è caratterizzata come uno scagnozzo. I suoi seguaci sono dotati di più spessore, finezza, intelligenza e buonsenso di lei. Se non fosse stata un leader Abby avrebbe funzionato, il problema è che la gente le corre dietro e ovviamente ci rimette.
Oltre a ciò dopo essere salvata decide di torturare il proprio salvatore: poteva benissimo ammazzare Joel in un momento di rabbia dopo un conflitto interiore, invece si comporta viscidamente. Ed è viscida anche verso i propri seguaci.
In poche parole uno scagnozzo SLEALE che però si trova in posizione di leader per motivi inspiegabili.

Su Ellie non è resa molto simpatica. Joel come hai fatto notare tu non è quello del primo gioco ed Ellie pure. Ci starebbe dato che sono passati anni ed è giusto che sia cambiata. Però sta il fatto che Ellie piaceva, adesso non si sono sforzati a renderla apprezzabile. Tortura e uccide chi non ce l'ha con lei e può tranquillamente risparmiare e il conflitto interiore ce l'ha solo con la beniamina di Druckmann....in pratica vite di serie B e di serie A.
Ma a parte questo noi abbiamo moltissimi giochi dove il protagonista persino muore....però muore dopo aver fatto qualcosa. Qui il succo è che il lavoro di Ellie è finito nel cesso, tutti l'hanno abbandonata e ovviamente va anche trollata perché non può suonare la chitarra per via di Gollum. Perché investirci del tempo? Potevano mettere la parte finale con zero filmati....del resto uno gioca, vince ma poi decidono tutto dei filmati che tirano su il morale quanto martellate nelle parti basse!

Penso che i produttori dei giochi devono pensare più ad essere commerciali e meno artistici. I loro prodotti devono raggiungere milioni di persone, non possono mettersi a fare come Piero Manzoni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2020)

Andando avanti lo sto trovando sempre più stupefacente e inattaccabile, e ho giocato tutti i AAA di questa generazione.

Opinioni.


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me il più grande errore è proprio di aver abbandonato narrativamente Ellie e Joel con la scusa del cambiamento di carattere per inserire sostituti ambigui muscolosi, trans, asiatici e neri a caso. Dopo sei anni dall'uscita del primo, tutti volevano sapere di Ellie e Joel mentre invece vengono distrutti come personaggi. La politica a forza, come nell'ultimo film di Zalone, che condiziona l'intera opera. Non ce ne era bisogno.


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Giugno 2020)

Comunque, se posso dare la mia modesta opinione, l'uscita di The Last of Us Part II è un'evento che si ricorderà a lungo nel panorama videoludico e la discussione nata in rete derivante dallo shitstorm delle recensioni degli utenti, provocato soprattutto dall'astio per le tematiche LGBT, che vede da una parte la stampa di settore e i più illustri "youtuber" contro quell'utenza che si è scagliata contro il gioco in meno di 24 ore dalla sua uscita fanno e faranno parte della cultura del videogioco e dell'industria videoludica (un po' come successe con starwars battlefront II a causa delle microtransazioni che poi infatti scomparvero dai giochi AAA). Questo tipo di reazioni da parte di pubblico e critica fanno parte della storia di un videogioco come lo farebbero di un film o di una serie tv (un po' come quando ci trovammo a discutere del perchè la 7ima e 8ava stagione del Trono non fosse piaciuta a chi aveva letto i libri).
Per questo, sempre a mio modesto parere, impedire lo scambio di opinioni riguardo questo aspetto di The Last Of Us Part II riduce molto il valore della conversazione all'interno del forum...sarebbe interessante poterne discutere, ma se i moderatori continuano a non ritenerlo "on topic" mi adeguo senza problemi e scusate il pippone di messaggio


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Comunque, se posso dare la mia modesta opinione, l'uscita di The Last of Us Part II è un'evento che si ricorderà a lungo nel panorama videoludico e la discussione nata in rete derivante dallo shitstorm delle recensioni degli utenti, provocato soprattutto dall'astio per le tematiche LGBT, che vede da una parte la stampa di settore e i più illustri "youtuber" contro quell'utenza che si è scagliata contro il gioco in meno di 24 ore dalla sua uscita fanno e faranno parte della cultura del videogioco e dell'industria videoludica (un po' come successe con starwars battlefront II a causa delle microtransazioni che poi infatti scomparvero dai giochi AAA). Questo tipo di reazioni da parte di pubblico e critica fanno parte della storia di un videogioco come lo farebbero di un film o di una serie tv (un po' come quando ci trovammo a discutere del perchè la 7ima e 8ava stagione del Trono non fosse piaciuta a chi aveva letto i libri).
> *Per questo, sempre a mio modesto parere, impedire lo scambio di opinioni riguardo questo aspetto di The Last Of Us Part II riduce molto il valore della conversazione all'interno del forum...sarebbe interessante poterne discutere, ma se i moderatori continuano a non ritenerlo "on topic" mi adeguo senza problemi e scusate il pippone di messaggio*


Si può discutere di qualunque cosa, però in si stava dando troppo spazio alle recensioni di altri siti e non ai pareri personali sul videogioco. Ecco. Non volevo che poi il topic prendesse una piega del tipo ogni post con scritto "gli altri pensano che" e non "io penso che". Anche perchè su quel lato penso che abbiamo già detto tutto, ossia recensioni dei siti competenti più famosi che, in larga parte, hanno dato voti pazzeschi ed utenti che su Metacritic hanno fatto una review bombing con pareri negativi. Pertanto, una critica sul gioco e sulle tematiche sfruttate, qui, è assolutamente lecita.

Spero di essere stato chiaro  .


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2020)

Il gioco è particolare anche per come è presentato dallo stesso Druckmann "Non usiamo la parola divertimento" e "Questo gioco non è per tutti e farete fatica ad avere la volontà per finirlo perché vi farà stare male!". Lui stesso lo ha definito "arte e non semplice intrattenimento" quasi che come fosse un prodotto di nicchia invece che un AAA però poi è cascato dal pero quando ha visto che non piace a tutti e il dibattito è diventato simile a Ghostbuster con donne che chi lo attacca è prevenuto come se essere prevenuti (che poi si può essere prevenuti a favore come contro, vedasi le bimbe di Conte) fosse qualcosa di sbagliato.

Tornando a come è sviluppato il gioco....Una cosa unica è l'ispirazione al genere snuff: c'è la violenza come in molti giochi ma è resa in maniera realistica focalizzandosi non solo sulla fisica ma anche sulla reazione di come i nemici supplicano (con tanto di "tengo famiglia") e si contorcono. Siamo all'opposto di giochi come GTA dove puoi investire persino passanti che non c'entrano niente senza nessuna cerimonia....qui cercano di farti rimanere male anche se agisci in autodifesa! 
E' un costante attacco del gioco contro il giocatore per farlo sentire in colpa. I limiti però sono due:
1)Non ha senso far sentire in colpa qualcuno se non ci sono altre scelte nel gioco. Fai quello che devi fare per proseguire anche se non condividi l'azione, non solo non c'è una seconda opzione ma neanche esiste l'obiezione di coscienza dato che il gioco semplicemente si ferma.
2)Bisogna puntare al "portafoglio" (nel senso di metterci penalità al gameplay quando uccidi) e non alle emozioni. Abbiamo da sempre giochi dove puoi fare stragi e nessuno è diventato stragista. Però se punti all'emozione in un gioco dove uccidere è molto spesso l'unica scelta rischi che i tuoi giocatori mollino tutto oppure che diventino insensibili.


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si può discutere di qualunque cosa, però in si stava dando troppo spazio alle recensioni di altri siti e non ai pareri personali sul videogioco. Ecco. Non volevo che poi il topic prendesse una piega del tipo ogni post con scritto "gli altri pensano che" e non "io penso che". Anche perchè su quel lato penso che abbiamo già detto tutto, ossia recensioni dei siti competenti più famosi che, in larga parte, hanno dato voti pazzeschi ed utenti che su Metacritic hanno fatto una review bombing con pareri negativi. Pertanto, una critica sul gioco e sulle tematiche sfruttate, qui, è assolutamente lecita.
> 
> Spero di essere stato chiaro  .



Capisco benissimo, mi sembrava solo che tutto ciò che sta accadendo attorno al gioco non potesse essere discusso mentre secondo me farà parte della storia del gioco tanto quanto le sue vendite ecc...dico questo perchè io ad esempio non l'ho ancora giocato ma non ho mai visto così tanta stampa adirata nei confronti di chi sta distruggendo il gioco con le recensioni, e questo è un evento unico.

Non volevo assolutamente fare polemica e ho tutta l'intenzione di rispettare le regole, era solo un mio pensiero


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo, mi sembrava solo che tutto ciò che sta accadendo attorno al gioco non potesse essere discusso mentre secondo me farà parte della storia del gioco tanto quanto le sue vendite ecc...dico questo perchè io ad esempio non l'ho ancora giocato ma non ho mai visto così tanta stampa adirata nei confronti di chi sta distruggendo il gioco con le recensioni, e questo è un evento unico.
> 
> Non volevo assolutamente fare polemica e ho tutta l'intenzione di rispettare le regole, era solo un mio pensiero


Se c'è qualcosa di importantissimo riguardo vendite e critica, è giusto segnalarlo, sia chiaro. Basta che non vengano postate cose ovvie e già dette e non se ne crei una lunga discussione che possa portare ad un evitabile flood. Fine O.T.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

*Record di vendite nel Regno Unito: superato Uncharted 4 e 76% superiori al primo The Last of Us. Inoltre, The Last Of Us Parte 2 ha avuto il miglior lancio fisico del 2020 battendo del 40% Animal Crossing: New Horizons.*


----------



## alexxx19 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record di vendite nel Regno Unito: superato Uncharted 4 e 76% superiori al primo The Last of Us. Inoltre, The Last Of Us Parte 2 ha avuto il miglior lancio fisico del 2020 battendo del 40% Animal Crossing: New Horizons.*



e mancano tutte le "copie" digitali, quindi enorme successo di vendita direi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record di vendite nel Regno Unito: superato Uncharted 4 e 76% superiori al primo The Last of Us. Inoltre, The Last Of Us Parte 2 ha avuto il miglior lancio fisico del 2020 battendo del 40% Animal Crossing: New Horizons.*



Mi è appena arrivato il due, dopo che ho appena finito il primo  Ma che gioco è?? Peccato un po corto il primo.. ma tanta roba. Ora è forse che gioco con calma il secondo tipo 20 minuti al giorno, altrimenti poi che faccio


----------



## vota DC (22 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi è appena arrivato il due, dopo che ho appena finito il primo  Ma che gioco è?? Peccato un po corto il primo.. ma tanta roba. Ora è forse che gioco con calma il secondo tipo 20 minuti al giorno, altrimenti poi che faccio



Il secondo è più lungo, non le ore promesse dai giornalai recensori (sono minus habens che muoiono ogni dieci secondi) ma comunque più lungo. Il primo ha anche multigiocatore, punta su quello che non è un gioco con scelte e conseguenze e c'è solo un percorso quindi non ha troppo senso ripetere la modalità storia.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Attenzione che c'è una petizione per far accoppiare Lev con Abby. Moltissimi fan di questo secondo episodio non accettano che tra i due ci sia un rapporto stile Joel-Abby


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2020)

Il museo.... il museo....
Pazzesco.....


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2020)

Tra qualche mese, quando la mia neonata mi lascerà respirare un pò, sarà mio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Giugno 2020)

Scusate se posto un video di una reazione da parte di uno streamer asiatico, ma quando l'ho visto mi ha strappato una risata.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il secondo è più lungo, non le ore promesse dai giornalai recensori (sono minus habens che muoiono ogni dieci secondi) ma comunque più lungo. Il primo ha anche multigiocatore, punta su quello che non è un gioco con scelte e conseguenze e c'è solo un percorso quindi non ha troppo senso ripetere la modalità storia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onestamente a me le robe online non mi sono mai piaciute.. preferisco solo le campagne e basta.

Ho iniziato il due la roba della chitarra che fastidio ci ho messo 1 ora a capire come funziona.

Scusate ma


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dovevano propri tirare fuori sta storia della lesbiche ecc? Che palle..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Scusate se posto un video di una reazione da parte di uno streamer asiatico, ma quando l'ho visto mi ha strappato una risata.


Se lo ha pagato, scemo lui che l'ha comprato  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente a me le robe online non mi sono mai piaciute.. preferisco solo le campagne e basta.
> 
> Ho iniziato il due la roba della chitarra che fastidio ci ho messo 1 ora a capire come funziona.
> 
> ...



Eh lì purtroppo non c'è nulla da fare... la menano di continuo con questa storia LGBT. Metti pure senza spoiler tanto è una cosa che si sa da tanto.
Poi non so se avevi già giocato l'espansione Left Hehind del primo, già lì hanno cominciato a farla fuori dal vasino...


----------



## LukeLike (23 Giugno 2020)

Ma il fatto che Bill fosse gay nel primo non dava fastidio a nessuno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che Bill fosse gay nel primo non dava fastidio a nessuno?



No, perlomeno non a me. Gran personaggio e tematica affrontata in modo sensibile e naturale nello sfondo.
Anche divertente, come quando lo prendono in giro una volta trovata la sua rivista gay con le "pagine attaccate" e le immagini di "cosi enormi". Adesso non si permetterebbero mai di scherzare su queste cose, mamma mia verrebbe giù il mondo.

Non credo che siano i gay o le lesbiche a dare fastidio, a parte i 10000 bimbiminkia che hanno fatto review bombing su Internet nel giorno del day one senza neanche averlo giocato, solo per abbassare la media utente di metacritic.
In Game of Thrones uno dei miei personaggi preferito è Oberyn Martell che fa cose gay senza pudore e ritegno.

Ciò che dà fastidio è la noiosa propaganda LGBT/femminista forzata e ossessiva nella narrativa, solo per andare dietro alle mode sociali. Cosa che fa questo episodio per lunghi tratti.
Inserire noiose sottotrame non per scopi narrativi, ma per accontentare certi gruppi sociali che fanno casino in questo periodo.
- Un personaggio donna


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



presentata con il fisico da uomo e zero tette solo per uscire dal "cliché" della donna da Victoria's Secret. Il risultato come chara design, non è una culturista ma una caricatura. Oltretutto la mettono a pecorina, non che ci sia male in questo  , ma vedere una donna maschione messa così ha fatto subito pensare al trans, cosa che lei non è, ma tanto per attirare l'attenzione.


- Dina che non è Bill, è un personaggio davvero sottotono.
- Un altro personaggio maschio doppiato da un trans in America, e da una donna in Italia, tanto per dare il contentino ad altre categorie e mettere altra ambiguità.
- Altra cosa,


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la guerra tra super donne wonder women incazzate.



- E per finire, dulcis in fundo, ancora non ci sono arrivato ma lo so


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la coppia di fatto lesbica che vuole crescere un bambino. Tipo spot della Concia.



Eh, anche basta.
Poi diciamocelo,probabilmente le beghe sentimentali di Ellie sarebbero state ugualmente noiose anche se al posto di Dina ci fosse stato un uomo.

Lo dico con amarezza perché A PARTE QUESTO il gioco lo sto trovando divino... oltretutto le altre scelte narrative che hanno fatto arrabbiare la gente, al contrario io le sto apprezzando molto e le trovo coraggiose.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, perlomeno non a me. Gran personaggio e tematica affrontata in modo sensibile e naturale nello sfondo.
> Anche divertente, come quando lo prendono in giro una volta trovata la sua rivista gay con le "pagine attaccate" e le immagini di "cosi enormi". Adesso non si permetterebbero mai di scherzare su queste cose, mamma mia verrebbe giù il mondo.
> 
> Non credo che siano i gay o le lesbiche a dare fastidio, a parte i 10000 bimbiminkia che hanno fatto review bombing su Internet nel giorno del day one senza neanche averlo giocato, solo per abbassare la media utente di metacritic.
> ...


Ormai la ND è l'opposto della Rockstar (casa di GTA): è politicamente correttissima. Meno male che non si occupano più di Crash, altrimenti pure lì avremmo assistito chessò, a robe tipo...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La sostituzione di Crash con Coco, che diventa lesbica e si mette con Tawna, oppure Crash fa amicizia con Cortex come in Twinsanity e poi nasce una relazione gay tra i due. Già con Uncharted hanno fatto forzature del genere per accontentare certe minoranze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai la ND è l'opposto della Rockstar (casa di GTA): è politicamente correttissima. Meno male che non si occupano più di Crash, altrimenti pure lì avremmo assistito chessò, a robe tipo...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Attenzione che anche in Red Dead Redemption 2 per la prima volta non si può andare con una donna nuda nei saloon.
Temo che anche la Rockstar, per stare al mondo, dovrà adeguarsi...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione che anche in Red Dead Redemption 2 per la prima volta non si può andare con una donna nuda nei saloon.
> Temo che anche la Rockstar, per stare al mondo, dovrà adeguarsi...


RDR mai giocato, ma un GTA politicamente corretto non si può tollerare. Penso che almeno in quel contesto rimangano coerenti, spero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> RDR mai giocato, ma un GTA politicamente corretto non si può tollerare. Penso che almeno in quel contesto rimangano coerenti, spero.



Lo faranno a tematica Black Lives Matter con giustificazione di sterminio dei poliziotti bianchi suprematisti... ci scommetto l'osso del collo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2020)

Mamma mia che gioco questo secondo.. la parte di usare diversi personaggi mi sembra copiata da GTA o COD comunque..

In ogni caso sono sconvolto 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Pazzesco è morto Joel ma che colpo di scena folle è?? Sono scioccato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che gioco questo secondo.. la parte di usare diversi personaggi mi sembra copiata da GTA o COD comunque..
> 
> In ogni caso sono sconvolto
> 
> ...



Incredibile, io non ero spoilerato e ci sono rimasto di sasso.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma entusiasta di una scelta narrativa così coraggiosa. Sarà che sono di scuola Martin e odio i cliché.

Il fatto di usare un altro personaggio sostituendo quello amatissimo dai fan (e ingannando tutti con i trailer, tenendo nascosta la cosa... leak a parte) si era già visto in Metal Gear Solid 2, guarda caso un altro gioco che fu molto divisivo.


Pensa che molti bimbominchia hanno bombardato i siti di metacritic con voto zero ancora prima di giocare, solo perché non accettavano lo spoiler... e per il fatto che controlli l'altro personaggio... roba da pazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile, io non ero spoilerato e ci sono rimasto di sasso.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Penso pure io che in molti abbiano dato quei voti solo perchè...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Joel è morto. Però c'è anche da dire che mettere come protagonista una come Abby, che ha le sue stesse caratteristiche più o meno, è roba politicizzata da "Me Too" e ci sta che molti fan siano rimasti delusi. In futuro comunque, faranno sicuramente spin-off su Joel e sul periodo tra il primo ed il secondo The Last of Us. Io spero sempre che risorga, anche se è apparsa la tomba  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso pure io che in molti abbiano dato quei voti solo perchè...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Le cose fastidiose a fini propagandistici ci sono e secondo me sono i dettagli che avevo riportato nel post sopra, ma il fatto di


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



fare controllare al giocatore proprio l'assassina dell'amato Joel secondo me è una trovata geniale, anche sadica se vogliamo dirla tutta, ma l'industria dei videogiochi ha bisogno di scossoni così, altrimenti la narrazione non matura mai e resta sempre ancorata ai soliti cliché.
Che poi Abby sia come chara-design una caricatura vivente per far godere le femministe, su quello sono d'accordo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le cose fastidiose a fini propagandistici ci sono e secondo me sono i dettagli che avevo riportato nel post sopra, ma il fatto di
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Domanda: è superiore al primo TLOU al momento?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Domanda: è superiore al primo TLOU al momento?



Assolutamente no.
Sto gioco di meglio ha solo la grafica (e ci mancherebbe), il resto è veramente mediocre.


----------



## vota DC (23 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che gioco questo secondo.. la parte di usare diversi personaggi mi sembra copiata da GTA o COD comunque..
> 
> In ogni caso sono sconvolto
> 
> ...



La parte di usare più personaggi c'è anche in altri survival horror come Resident Evil ed è gestita meglio.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gli animatori hanno sudato 7 anni per far morire Joel e realizzare ogni capriccio del proprio capo, idem per gli attori che ci hanno messo le voci. Ma Druckmann è così cane che ha fallito pure il modo, nel terzo capitolo se quel tossico viene buttato fuori da ND è facilissimo fare un retcon. Quello sembra solo un personaggio che si chiama anche lui Joel. "Hey Abby l'indirizzo della mia base supersegretissima è questo, perché il tuo gruppo non ci viene armato e ci chiudiamo dentro?". Questo è il Joel del primo gioco?
E' un peccato vedere gente sbattersi per fare il comparto tecnico e poi chi fa tanto lo sbruffone è quel CANE che è il narratore che non ha fatto le cose gratuitamente improvvisando ma ci ha messo sette anni per fare un lavoro RIDICOLO.

Tu dici che voleva fare un colpo di scena? No. Straley ha detto più volte che i personaggi preferiti sono Ellie e Joel ed era Straley che decideva nel primo gioco. Druckmann ha cacciato Straley (dopo aver cacciato la Henning di Uncharted con tanto di mobbing documentato e soltanto per stravolgere Uncharted 4) e ha sputato sui suoi personaggi. Ellie non è Ellie ma una donna odiosa e rancorosa che non vuole perdonare Joel, Joel da eroe paranoico capace di cavarsela in ogni situazione è NED FLANDERS.

Vuoi far morire Joel per via di Abby? Allora mettici che Abby.....lo uccide in un momento di rabbia dopo un conflitto interiore ed è una cosa inaspettata. 
Invece mostra Joel NED FLANDERS che si fa catturare come uno scemo, Abby che si comporta in maniera schifosa mettendosi a torturare per ore (si cambia persino i vestiti) chi l'ha appena salvata, il finale del primo gioco completamente capovolto per dimostrare Joel psicopatico quando in realtà ha salvato una bambina da un chirurgo che invece di ragionare lo ha minacciato con un coltello. Ha persino cambiato il colore del chirurgo da nero a bianco. 
Qui siamo pure peggio di Luke Skywalker che da eroe della trilogia originale diventa vecchio vigliaccio e brontolone nella trilogia femminista.

Niente da fare. Duckmann tossico senza fantasia ha voluto copiare male Walking Dead. Abby presa paro paro da Negan ma in un contesto ridicolo dato che Negan non si fa salvare e soprattutto ha carisma mentre Abby non ne ha minimamente ed è caratterizzata come uno scagnozzo (i suoi seguaci hanno più spessore, più buonsenso e più capacità di comando di lei) pur avendo il ruolo di leader.
E ciliegina sulla torta la faccia di Druckmann (Manny) che sputa sul cadavere di Joel. E questo qui blatera "La mia è arte, non intrattenimento".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Domanda: è superiore al primo TLOU al momento?



Come gameplay nettamente, di una galassia superiore.
Ho 25 ore all'attivo e alcune sezioni, soprattutto quelle con gli umani, le ripeto appositamente per giocare con nuovi approcci e strategie e ogni volta mi capitano situazioni diverse. Level design pazzesco per imboscate, inseguimenti, agguati. IA dei nemici e difficoltà compeltamente customizzabile attraverso più di 60 opzioni nel menù.
Io sto giocando a difficile con IA aggressiva e risorse settato a "sopravvisuto", la fine del mondo.
Animazioni contestauali realizzate con una cura e un dettaglio incredibile durante mischie da combattimento o stealth, le situazioni di quel famoso trailer E3 possono accadere benissimo anche in tempo reale.

Come storia alcuni momenti eccelsi ed altri un po' sottotono, ma ne abbiamo già parlato.
Dipende poi se quelle famose scelte narrative le accetti oppure no. Io con tutto lo sforzo e il senso critico del mondo non riesco proprio a trovarvi nulla di così inaccettabile.
Graficamente su PS4 solo Red Dead 2 per me superiore, God of War non ha lo stesso livello artistico e la stessa cura. Qui ogni interno è diverso dall'altro e minuziosamente dettgliato, ogni texture differente, mentre in GOW abbiamo le stesse rocce e gli stessi asset ripetuti per due terzi del gioco.

Al momento per me è da 8,5-9, attendo di finirlo.
Non penso andrò con il 10 per la roba LGBT e occasioni di storia "sprecate", molto noiose, per andar dietro alle mode americane. Non provo la stessa empatia per alcuni personaggi di LOU2 come ne avevo per altri di LOU1. Mi mancano Bill, Sam, Henry e Tessie... Dina e Jessie non sono dello stesso livello. Abby invece a me non dispiace, chara design a parte.
Senza spoilerare posso però dire che ci sono momenti specifici realizzati per i super fan di LOU1... per esempio il museo. Momenti che ne ricreano la stessa atmosfera e nostalgia.

E poi 10, in questa generazione, per quel che mi riguarda può prenderlo solo Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La parte di usare più personaggi c'è anche in altri survival horror come Resident Evil ed è gestita meglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie per la spiegazione ora ho capito. Visto che ora ho giocato qualche ora dico le prime impressioni


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad ora il primo capitolo è più roba. Sono arrivato a Seattle e mi sto già fracassando le balle. A livello di grafica nulla da dire ma la mappa della città è troppo troppo troppo immensa.. gli spazi sono troppo a volte mi tocca perdere minuti andando dall'altra parte per poi ritrovarmi nella parte sbagliata, minuti e minuti a girovagare per il nulla. Non mi sta piacendo nemmeno la storia degli armadi.. ogni volta che entri in un posto schiacci triangolo, un armadio/comodino pieno uno vuoto sempre cosi. Che palle. Inoltre mi pare un po troppo Tomb Raider/uncharted.. anche sta cosa dello strisciare per terra in stile giochi di guerra o salti di 10 metri. Boh forse perché ho appena finito il primo due giorni fa e non 6, e dunque sono più puntato a fare paragoni. Ma il primo era molto più semplici sotto alcuni punti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione ora ho capito. Visto che ora ho giocato qualche ora dico le prime impressioni
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



L'idea di quella mappa semi-open world è presa da Uncharted: Lost Legacy, quando hanno provato a inserire per la prima volta un elemento "open" nel sistema di gioco lineare con missioni secondarie e cose alternative da trovare che vengono segnate sulla mappa.
Di così dispersiva c'è solo quella sezione, almeno dove sono arrivato io, dopo si torna al sistema classico. Anche se hanno esteso un po' di più le parti lineari, con più "case" e anfratti da perlustrare.
Se ti rompe l'open world di quella sezione ti consiglio di tirare avanti, è tutto facoltativo. Magari esplorala con la selezione capitolo più avanti o a gioco finito!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'idea di quella mappa semi-open world è presa da Uncharted: Lost Legacy, quando hanno provato a inserire per la prima volta un elemento "open" nel sistema di gioco lineare con missioni secondarie e cose alternative da trovare che vengono segnate sulla mappa.
> Di così dispersiva c'è solo quella sezione, almeno dove sono arrivato io, dopo si torna al sistema classico. Anche se hanno esteso un po' di più le parti lineari, con più "case" e anfratti da perlustrare.
> Se ti rompe l'open world di quella sezione ti consiglio di tirare avanti, è tutto facoltativo. Magari esplorala con la selezione capitolo più avanti o a gioco finito!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti dopo che ho preso la benzina dalla sinagoga, c'erano altri due punti sulla mappa da esplorare.. ho lasciato stare uno era a nord e l'altro a sud. Poi c'era la tipa che continuava a rompere le palle sul cavallo stava male avevo paura che schiattasse e mi toccava andare a piedi. Poi vabbe è morto per l'attacco dell'esercito... il capitolo Seattle non mi sta piacendo per ora.



Vedremo più aanti


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2020)

Già alcuni di voi hanno descritto molto bene la bellezza di questo gioco.
Io l'ho finito ieri e mi limito a dire, semplicemente, che l'asticella nel mondo dei videogiochi è stata elevate di due tacche. 

La storia in sé mi ha lasciato un vuoto emotivo non indifferente, un'empatia con i personaggi che raramente ho vissuto.
A questo proposito ci tengo a dire che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



quando con Abby sei lì a dare la caccia finale ad Ellie e Tommy, la prendi a pugni, cerchi di strangolarla...beh, lì ti senti una morsa allo stomaco e gli occhi lucidi perché fino alla fine ti fanno credere che stai per farcela, stai per uccidere i TUOI personaggi!



E comunque Abby è chiaramente Ronda Rousey


----------



## vota DC (7 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La storia in sé mi ha lasciato un vuoto emotivo non indifferente, un'empatia con i personaggi che raramente ho vissuto.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I personaggi dovrebbero essere un briciolo realistici. Abby emotivamente è l'incoerenza fatta in persona: praticamente ogni volta che apre bocca ci si domanda se ha l'Alzheimer oppure è un'ipocrita.

L'altro personaggio che usi dovrebbe essere Ellie ma non è Ellie bensì una vecchiaccia noiosa e rancorosa che non parla da anni a Joel.....altro che sparare al chirurgo, se la Ellie del primo fosse stata la stessa del secondo la si regalava come pranzo a David.

Carattere di base dei personaggi che non aiuta nell'empatia a parte c'è poi lo zampino del narratore che rovina l'atmosfera con ogni battuta perché totalmente incapace di immedesimarsi, per farvi capire è come sentire Conan il Barbaro lamentarsi che il suo cellulare non ha campo oppure Mazinga sfregare due bastoncini per accendere un fuoco.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Luglio 2020)

Capolavoro, nulla da dire.


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che stai dicendo? Narratore?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Già alcuni di voi hanno descritto molto bene la bellezza di questo gioco.
> Io l'ho finito ieri e mi limito a dire, semplicemente, che l'asticella nel mondo dei videogiochi è stata elevate di due tacche.
> 
> La storia in sé mi ha lasciato un vuoto emotivo non indifferente, un'empatia con i personaggi che raramente ho vissuto.
> ...



Io l'ho finito da una settimana e ancora penso a tutti i momenti memorabili, non riesco a levarmi questo gioco dalla testa.

L'ho reiniziato subito a NG+.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma sta Abby è una donna al 100% troppo macho.. non sarà un travione ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sta Abby è una donna al 100% troppo macho.. non sarà un travione ?



Ahahah... no no, confermata donna.

Il leak falso la dava come trans, anche perché c'è una scena... che non so se hai già visto, diciamo può dare sospetti. 
Ma il trans in realtà è un altro personaggio.

Io il personaggio in sé come caratterizzazione e tutto lo adoro, ma come chara-design è un cesso, su questo non si discute


----------



## chicagousait (7 Luglio 2020)

Capolavoro. Nient'altro da dire. Non capisco tutte le critiche che gli americani hanno dato al gioco


----------



## vota DC (8 Luglio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Narratore?



Che puoi assumere i migliori attori e animatori del mondo, però se è un cane a dare gli ordini c'è poco da fare. La civiltà è completamente crollata, il mondo è pericolosissimo....ma l'autore Druckmann dirige la narrazione dalla sua villa dove fa gare di strisce con gente come Lapo ed è troppo pigro per immedesimarsi: i personaggi non parlano o agiscono, è Druckmann che lo fa quindi qualsiasi cosa fanno o dicono appare completamente fuori contesto. Ha persino sbagliato nel riportare personaggi che c'erano già nel primo gioco (fatto da Straley) che erano già belli e pronti ma neanche riesce a copiare.
Anche il modo "rivoluzionario" per far rimanere le persone male è stupido: il gioco ti rimprovera qualsiasi tua azione ma non avendo fatto nessuna scelta non hai nulla di cui pentirti. è un calcio in mezzo alle gambe gratuito da cui non si impara niente.

Non dirmi che con lo stesso staff che ti seguiva non avresti saputo fare di meglio?



chicagousait ha scritto:


> Capolavoro. Nient'altro da dire. Non capisco tutte le critiche che gli americani hanno dato al gioco



Sono stati i giapponesi: IGN Japan ha dato 7/10 prima ancora che venissero le recensioni del pubblico.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2020)

A livello di storia è sicuramente meglio questo, specialmente il punto di vista degli altri. Per me è un capolavoro, io all'inizio ero arrabbiato.. ma poi raccontando tutta la loro storia dal loro punti di vista. Beh nulla da dire.

A livello puramente di Gameplay, il primo è di un'altra categoria. Ho già detto i motivi ma le zone sono troppo poche solo praticamente 2.. e poi sta cosa del teatro che sembra un campo base che vai e torni come se avessi un motorino bah.


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Luglio 2020)

Finito da pochi giorni. Personalissima opinione: il finale per me non è stato a livello del primo, non mi ha fatto fare "OHMMIODDIO" quanto il primo...la grafica è eccezionale ma nulla che non abbia già visto in Red dead redemption 2 (che a tratti è anche meglio)...il gameplay è un'evoluzione del primo, molto ben riuscito...le interazioni con i nemici sono fantastiche specialmente se si vive il gioco "di getto" senza stare a cercare di romperlo a tutti i costi (cercando gli errori insomma)...tante strategie, tante interazioni, per la prima volta in un videogioco i nemici non sono il "teppista spietato tipo" ma sono tutti sostanzialmente esseri umani, parlano soffrono si arrabbiano e hanno paura...gridano quando uno dei loro viene ucciso...le ambientazioni sono eccezionali, un livello di dettaglio inimmaginabile


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



quando torni all'acquario con abby e trovi il cane morto le impronte di sangue sono impronte di allstar, le scarpe che porta sempre ellie


 , una regia sia di gameplay


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



quando nel finale in spiaggia cerchi tra gli impalati Abby si vede una donna in controluce con la treccia che sembra lei, ti si gela il sangue...poi però scopri che non è lei


che di cutscene impressionante... le scelte di trama:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono rimasto molto perplesso nel vedere Ellie dalla parte dell'antagonista...è vero che si empatizza lentamente con Abby, ma come ho detto con un amico "a teatro puoi farti uccidere da Ellie e spegnere il gioco e dire bona bel finale"...comunque è una finale atipico, molto triste ma anche molto realistico...chi si lamenta delle scelte di Ellie dovrebbe pensare che non tutte le trame possono concludersi come fosse un film della Disney...e anche se ti fa esclamare "se finisce così mi inc**zo fortissimo" è una trama con emozioni forti e ben scritta


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> per la prima volta in un videogioco i nemici non sono il "teppista spietato tipo" ma sono tutti sostanzialmente esseri umani, parlano soffrono si arrabbiano e hanno paura...gridano quando uno dei loro viene ucciso...le ambientazioni sono eccezionali, un livello di dettaglio inimmaginabile



E' da decenni che escono giochi così. Solo che solitamente ti permettono di evitare questi nemici o tramortirli invece di prendere a pugni nello stomaco il giocatore. Uccidi per continuare: hai ucciso, sei un mostro!


----------



## Zanc9 (30 Luglio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' da decenni che escono giochi così. Solo che solitamente ti permettono di evitare questi nemici o tramortirli invece di prendere a pugni nello stomaco il giocatore. Uccidi per continuare: hai ucciso, sei un mostro!



Guarda, io ho capito che a te non sia piaciuto, ma non sono d'accordo con te. In più di un'occasione si "empatizza" con i nemici comuni nel senso che li si sente chiamarsi per nome, urlare di rabbia e dolore quando uno dei compagni muore, li si sente fare discorsi normali quando non sanno della tua presenza. In più ogni "nemico" ha dei lineamenti ben definiti, non ci sono 4/5 modelli che si ripetono...capita di dover uccidere 4/5 volte (in scene scriptate) dei


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



lupi (WLF) che poi si reincontrano nei primi giorni con Abby


 ...non so negli ultimi "decenni" (quindi bo, dal 2000 già) dove hai visto ste cose, ma sono tutt'orecchi...i nemici non sono alle Far Cry 3 per dire, sono persone che hanno paura e si disperano se il loro amico a fianco a loro si becca una pallottola in testa...
E poi altra cosa: in praticamente tutte le aree del gioco puoi proseguire senza uccidere nessuno (a parte le scene scriptate appunto)...quindi bo, non capisco a cosa fai riferimento.

Ci sono molte cose discutibili, come certi punti in cui sei in un'area con 8 nemici, lanci bombe proiettili molotov e fai la guerra, uccidi tutti prosegui aprendo una porta e ce ne sono altri 8 che fanno la ronda ma non hanno sentito niente, quello se vuoi è poco credibile


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2021)

In queste vacanze di natale un po' forzate e al chiuso mi sono preso il tempo per comprarlo e giocarlo con calma.

Dall'uscita sono stato alla larga dalle recensioni per non farmi influenzare, pur avendo in testa tutte le polemiche lette in seguito ai vari spoiler di giugno.

Ebbene, l'ho trovato semplicemente un capolavoro. Complimenti alla Naughty Dog, che non sbaglia davvero un colpo, a Druckmann, che nonostante le critiche prevenute riesce sempre a stupire e sorprendere, e soprattutto grazie alla Sony perchè anche a fine vita della PS4 ci regala questo capolavoro.

Come giudizio sul gioco, impossibile ignorarne la trama, che ho ancora stampata in testa. Personaggi e momenti memorabili, colpi di scena continui, niente di scontato, in una costruzione non lineare che ho trovato originale e sorprendente. Ho l'impressione che ad ogni uscita la ND stia spingendo il mondo dei videogiochi un passo in avanti, sempre meno gioco sempre piu intrattenimento. Io credo che la generazione di ragazzi che cresce vivendo queste storie sarà in futuro molto poco attratta da altri strumenti classici diciamo, come il cinema e le serie TV. Troppo piu articolata ed emozionante la fruizione di una storia simile. Sono curioso di vedere i loro lavori con la PS5, penso ne vedremo delle belle.

Sul piano del gioco in senso stretto, l'ho trovato una bella fusione tra Encharted e il primo TLOU. Nell'insieme, bellissimo da giocare con alcuni scontri magnifici in scenari da mancare il fiato.

Ma tutto secondo me passa in secondo piano rispetto alla trama e al modo in cui viene raccontata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2021)

Guardate che attore hanno contattato per Joel nella serie Tv....

Ahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate che attore hanno contattato per Joel nella serie Tv....
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahah!



Oh poveri noi


----------



## JoKeR (10 Febbraio 2021)

Io ho comprato il gioco a giugno e l'ho ripreso in mano da pochi giorni, giusto per dire quanto mi stia divertendo.

So che a molti è piaciuto, ma a me fa vomitare, a maggior ragione quando bisogna interpretare Abby.
Non so nemmeno se sono arrivato a metà, da quanto sto andando a rilento.

Le scenette con Dina/Ellie mi hanno fracassato le palle sinceramente, così come tanti riempitivi di contorno.

Il primo l'ho trovato un capolavoro assoluto, questo non mi sta piacendo affatto.

La serie tv col nero se la vedano loro, tra le altre cose.


----------



## Mika (10 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh poveri noi



Tra poco se uno è bianco non potrà più fare l'attore protagonista.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate che attore hanno contattato per Joel nella serie Tv....
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahah!



Mi sembra giusto, perché contattare lui che è praticamente uguale






Nono, contattiamo quello PERCHE' E' NERO.


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2021)

Hanno sbiancato il chirurgo che tenta di ammazzare Ellie allora anneriscono Joel!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2021)

Allora, il rumor dell'attore nero è vero, lo hanno contattato sul serio. Ma alla fine il contratto non è andato a buon fine.
Questo non è comunque di buon auspicio, significa che il Joel nero è una possibilità che hanno ponderato.

Invece è ufficiale che Ellie sarà Lyanna Mormont di Game of Thrones.


----------



## Milo (11 Febbraio 2021)

Nel plus c’è gratis il primo e l’ho preso al volo.

Caspita che gioco.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allora, il rumor dell'attore nero è vero, lo hanno contattato sul serio. Ma alla fine il contratto non è andato a buon fine.
> Questo non è comunque di buon auspicio, significa che il Joel nero è una possibilità che hanno ponderato.
> 
> Invece è ufficiale che Ellie sarà Lyanna Mormont di Game of Thrones.



Ufficializzato anche Joel che sarà interpretato da Pedro Pascal (Oberyn Martell in GoT, Mando in The Mandalorian).


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate che attore hanno contattato per Joel nella serie Tv....
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahah!



Beh è forse uno dei migliori attori del mondo, comunque, con già un paio di oscar vinti, al di là di tutto... un po' come se noi avessimo contattato Messi per venire al Milan...


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato anche Joel che sarà interpretato da Pedro Pascal (Oberyn Martell in GoT, Mando in The Mandalorian).



GOT è diventato il vivaio dei nuovi attori, entrambi molto bravi quelli scelti per Joel e Allie.

Quello che temo è proprio la tematica, per tenersi ai sue capolavori della ND dovranno andarci pesanti con effetti speciali, scenari, scene crudeli e cruente, senza compromessi, altrimenti verrà fuori la solita schifezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato anche Joel che sarà interpretato da Pedro Pascal (Oberyn Martell in GoT, Mando in The Mandalorian).



Benissimo, siamo passati in poche ore da un disastro (non per l'attore in se, ma per il concetto di base del nero a tutti i costi), a un ottimo cast.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Febbraio 2021)

Intanto ecco Anna Bolena in una serie prossima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Intanto ecco Anna Bolena in una serie prossima.



E i discendenti dei Valyriani neri nel prossimo House of Dragons, se vuoi una notizia fresca fresca...

Sarà curioso capire come fanno i Targaryen ad essere tutti bianchi dopo 300 anni...


----------



## Butcher (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E i discendenti dei Valyriani neri nel prossimo House of Dragons, se vuoi una notizia fresca fresca...
> 
> Sarà curioso capire come fanno i Targaryen ad essere tutti bianchi dopo 300 anni...



Questa cosa mi ha automaticamente allontanato dalla sua visione.


----------



## Manue (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ci sto giocando adesso, 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ovviamente lo trovo un gioco stupendo, ma ci sono rimasto di ***** per la morte di Joel...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

[MENTION=4288]Manue[/MENTION] NON spoilerare! Modifica il post e mettilo sotto spoiler.


----------



## Manue (12 Febbraio 2021)

Hai ragione, non ci ho pensato... pardon


----------



## Hellscream (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E i discendenti dei Valyriani neri nel prossimo House of Dragons, se vuoi una notizia fresca fresca...
> 
> Sarà curioso capire come fanno i Targaryen ad essere tutti bianchi dopo 300 anni...



Ho visto. Corlys Velaryon nero


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E i discendenti dei Valyriani neri nel prossimo House of Dragons, se vuoi una notizia fresca fresca...
> 
> Sarà curioso capire come fanno i Targaryen ad essere tutti bianchi dopo 300 anni...



Per chi ha letto il libro è veramente uno schiaffo uno sputo e una bestemmia tutte insieme...i Valyriani sono biondi (capelli bianchi in pratica) con gli occhi viola e il romanzo marcia su sta cosa per tutti e 5 i libri...bha


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Febbraio 2021)

Finito. Ti lascia un vuoto incredibile. Capolavoro mastodontico.
Non ho più voglia di giocare a nulla ora. 

Un po' come quando ho visto la prima volta Breaking Bad, dopo l'episodio finale non volevo più guardare serie. Lol.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Febbraio 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Finito. Ti lascia un vuoto incredibile. Capolavoro mastodontico.
> Non ho più voglia di giocare a nulla ora.
> 
> Un po' come quando ho visto la prima volta Breaking Bad, dopo l'episodio finale non volevo più guardare serie. Lol.



Io l’ho comprato il day one e non ho ancora la voglia di finirlo.

Ho 36 anni e nel 2014 ho giocato come un pazzo al primo..
Questo mi sta facendo pena, sarò cresciuto, avrò altri cavoli per la testa..

Tutta la parte della storia con Abby Lev e Yara mi ha nauseato..
Ogni giorno dico: oggi lo finisco dai..
Poi non mi va..
Finora a me ha fatto pena, una palla assoluta le storielle di amore fra i protagonisti (non faccio spoiler)..
Sono gusti ovviamente.

Dopo averti letto domani ci provo. Giuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io l’ho comprato il day one e non ho ancora la voglia di finirlo.
> 
> Ho 36 anni e nel 2014 ho giocato come un pazzo al primo..
> Questo mi sta facendo pena, sarò cresciuto, avrò altri cavoli per la testa..
> ...



Beh se non ti ha preso fino a questo momento non c'è proprio speranza che la parte mancante ti faccia cambiare idea.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh se non ti ha preso fino a questo momento non c'è proprio speranza che la parte mancante ti faccia cambiare idea.



Non so Toby. Nella vita purtroppo o per fortuna va contestualizzato tutto..
A 29 anni il primo mi gasava perché ero più ludico. Ora a 36 le cose sono cambiate, ci speravo.. ma le storielle d’amore in un gioco del genere o le storie smielate per salvare i ragazzini.. no grazie, non fanno più per me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non so Toby. Nella vita purtroppo o per fortuna va contestualizzato tutto..
> A 29 anni il primo mi gasava perché ero più ludico. Ora a 36 le cose sono cambiate, ci speravo.. ma le storielle d’amore in un gioco del genere o le storie smielate per salvare i ragazzini.. no grazie, non fanno più per me.



No ma ci sta, è un gioco super divisivo. O si ama o si odia, letteralmente.

Io sono anche più vecchio di te e le cose che hai citato le odio a morte, soprattutto le forzature ideologiche LGBT da storiella Netflix. Però ho straordinariamente amato tutto il resto... il gameplay crudo, il level/game design, Abby, la struttura narrativa, le scene d'azione, i vari percorsi di vendetta/redenzione, il punto di vista diverso dei personaggi...

Però la tua reazione la comprendo, e anzi sono una miriade a pensarla come te.
Anch'io penso che siamo comunque al limite di forzatura ideologiche e adolescenziali che si possono sostenere. Un terzo episodio con questi stessi temi e parti "smielate" lo rifiuterò anch'io.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No ma ci sta, è un gioco super divisivo. O si ama o si odia, letteralmente.
> 
> Io sono anche più vecchio di te e le cose che hai citato le odio a morte, soprattutto le forzature ideologiche LGBT da storiella Netflix. Però ho straordinariamente amato tutto il resto... il gameplay crudo, il level/game design, Abby, la struttura narrativa, le scene d'azione, i vari percorsi di vendetta/redenzione, il punto di vista diverso dei personaggi...
> 
> ...



Ottima analisi, sono contento che tu abbia amato il resto..

A me è piaciuto solo il game design, il resto zero.. 
Abby proprio la detesto, la storiella della redenzione mi ha fatto cadere le palle &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Lo Gnu (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io l’ho comprato il day one e non ho ancora la voglia di finirlo.
> 
> Ho 36 anni e nel 2014 ho giocato come un pazzo al primo..
> Questo mi sta facendo pena, sarò cresciuto, avrò altri cavoli per la testa..
> ...



Non so se l'hai finito oggi, ma ti posso assicurare una cosa, non è un gioco su una storia d'amore. Può sembrare solo fino a un certo punto della storia di ellie, ma il bello di questo gioco è che osa sovvertendo tutte le regole. Il finale rivaluta tutto ed è tutto! Da un senso a tutto.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non so se l'hai finito oggi, ma ti posso assicurare una cosa, non è un gioco su una storia d'amore. Può sembrare solo fino a un certo punto della storia di ellie, ma il bello di questo gioco è che osa sovvertendo tutte le regole. Il finale rivaluta tutto ed è tutto! Da un senso a tutto.



Non sono riuscito a finirlo nemmeno oggi, sono arrivato in prossimità però. Non faccio spoiler ma diciamo che sono dopo il confronto.

Non mi piace in ogni caso, nemmeno un pò.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Marzo 2021)

Finito oggi, dopo mesi di sofferenza.

A mai più, inutile dire che purtroppo non mi è piaciuto nemmeno il finale.
Non ero prevenuto sia chiaro, attendevo dal 2014 il seguito... un grosso mah...

A parte che avrei preferito un seguito sulla possibilità di una cura che su una futile storia di vendetta, game-play a parte l'ho detestato.

Sono gusti ovviamente, peccato.

PS: mi ha gasato di brutto solo la parte a cavallo ad Heaven, il resto assolutamente no.


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2021)

Avessero provato a fare lo stesso con Rdr 2 e sarebbe finita molto male: lo avrebbero demolito tutti tranne Resetera. Cuck-man deve andare a fare il regista e basta: la mancanza di Straley si vedeva, non sono sicuro che avanzare verso la cinematografia sia il futuro dei videogiochi....al contrario i film potrebbero cominciare ad essere interattivi: l'idea di Bandesnatch era carina.

La cosa buffa è che Resetera alla fine non ha sostenuto al 100% questo gioco perché


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Speravano che Abbie si facesse Lev. Adesso questi pervertiti stanno anche boicottando un gioco imminente su Harry Potter (stesso genere di World of Warcraft) perché non prevede storie di amore tra minorenni e magari con gli insegnanti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Agosto 2021)

Finito oggi. Ci ho messo un sacco, perché apparte la parte iniziale e in parte quella finale, l'ho trovato molto noioso. Onestamente una mezza delusione, rispetto all'uno. 
The Last of us 1 emozionava, aveva scene che toccavano il cuore e poi JOEL è JOEL. 

Non aggiungo altro. Peccato, le ciambelle non escono tutte col buco.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finito oggi. Ci ho messo un sacco, perché apparte la parte iniziale e in parte quella finale, l'ho trovato molto noioso. Onestamente una mezza delusione, rispetto all'uno.
> The Last of us 1 emozionava, aveva scene che toccavano il cuore e poi JOEL è JOEL.
> 
> Non aggiungo altro. Peccato, le ciambelle non escono tutte col buco.


Shhhhh zitto, che qualcuno ti taccia di omofobiahahahah.

Scherzi a parte, io dopo aver visto la presenza del personaggio caricaturale della donna muscolosa (che inizialmente ho pensato fosse un trans, come lo pensavano in molti) ho immediatamente deciso di non prenderlo, nonostante abbia amato il primo. Naughty Dog ridicola. 

C'è chi dice che si tratta del gioco migliore di questa generazione. Il mio, personalmente, è Half Life Alyx che complice l'esclusiva VR e solo su PC non ha avuto chissà quale successo al confronto di TLOU II (anche se è tra i titoli sulla realtà virtuale che hanno avuto più riscontro). ND prendesse esempio da Valve, che se ne sbatte di queste mode ridicole e dei numeri di vendite e, ancora una volta, ci ha regalato un'esperienza videoludica che sarà ricordata per i prossimi decenni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Shhhhh zitto, che qualcuno ti taccia di omofobiahahahah.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, io dopo aver visto la presenza del personaggio caricaturale della donna muscolosa (che inizialmente ho pensato fosse un trans, come lo pensavano in molti) ho immediatamente deciso di non prenderlo, nonostante abbia amato il primo. Naughty Dog ridicola.
> 
> C'è chi dice che si tratta del gioco migliore di questa generazione. Il mio, personalmente, è Half Life Alyx che complice l'esclusiva VR e solo su PC non ha avuto chissà quale successo al confronto di TLOU II (anche se è tra i titoli sulla realtà virtuale che hanno avuto più riscontro). ND prendesse esempio da Valve, che se ne sbatte di queste mode ridicole e dei numeri di vendite e, ancora una volta, ci ha regalato un'esperienza videoludica che sarà ricordata per i prossimi decenni.



Il problema per me non sono le ragazze, la storia lesbo etc. Alla fine è tutto un contorno. Il problema è che viene a mancare un personaggio carismatico, un icona come JOEL e non viene assolutamente sostituita a dovere. Non parliamo anche della storia. Io appena ho capito che si parlava di vendetta, ci sono rimasto male. Storia trita e ritrita. In più hanno allungato il gioco in un modo assurdo, rendendolo noioso. Pareva che arrivassi alla fine e subito partiva un flashback. Che due palle. 
L'uno è un capolavoro questo è un bellissimo gioco se si chiamasse X D T. Ma siccome è il seguito di The Last of us, risulta una schifezza.


----------

